# IUI With Vaginismus Part 34



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, happy chatting Cx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly,  thinking of you.

Annie, I've seen Fame too, saw it in London a few years ago, and was also disappointed.  So you're not alone!

Emma, my stomach's rumbling after reading about your sticky toffee pudding.   I can see my lunch is going to be eaten in the next hour.   Have you found a little car for Will yet, Hannah looked so cute in hers!

Donna, sorry to hear about your cats.  They do break your heart don't they.  I hope you have some luck rehoming them with one of the other girls on here.  

Morning Deedee.

Had a mixed weekend.  On the plus side, we got the tiles off the kitchen / utility walls and painted most of the walls so only a minimum amount to do when the units are in.  On the down side, the florist postponed the appointment, DF had a row with MIL and told her she was a lousy mother and she's said she's not coming to the wedding (it's a long bitter story which I may relay later but I'm really fed up with it) and they're not speaking, and the cat had a relapse last night, and didn't look to chirpy this morning.  DF has gone on a course until Wednesday too and for some stupid reason which I'm really cross with myself for I feel .

Anyway must do some work.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - you shouldn't be cross with yourself for feeling  . It sounds like a rather stressful weekend. I assume that with df away the issues with MIL will be unresolved for a little longer. I bet for all her huffing and puffing she'll come good on the big day. She's not going to miss her son's wedding, whatever she says now.
Poor cat - hope its just another off day.

How is everyone else today?

I'm going to make some curry now (for later, not a mid-morning snack), then we're off swimming with SIL and nephew. 

Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

All is well here. I wrote a list last night of all the things I need to get done and organised on this last week of bumming around   So far this morning I have arranged to pay Hannah's nursery with those childcare vouchers. Spoke to Personnel at work and this company that runs it. So, that's 1 job down and about 20 more on the list.
Need to speak to our builder yet again. The conservatory roof is still leaking in a corner. Not impressed   and really don't want to have to speak to him again. 

Emma - Have funy swimming today. Did you like the bike? Is it the sort of thing you might like for Will?

Claire - Weddings are really stressful and there is going to be days when you feel a bit weepy. All perfectly normal. Let MIL and DF fight it out between them. Might be just what was needed to snap her into shape?!?

Morning Everyone else  

right - need to go ans sort out the whinger. Nap time beckons!

Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Sorry Polly my congratulations were maybe a little insensitive   I hope I didn't make you feel worse sorry it was a really stupid thing to say.
I am think of you and DH I can't imagine how hard this is for you both. It WILL be your turn very soon honey x x

Emma I am not sure what to do about swimming, in an immunisation booklet it says they can go anytime but when I spoke to the nurse she said wait till they had had all injections so not sure I will want to go though! even though I don't think my swimming costume will look that great!

Last day having DH at home and we really need to tidy up and pack  although I want to go swimming now  

Claire sorry DH had an argument with his Mum probably been a long time coming. I am sure they will sort it out maybe DH being away is a good thing as it will give them both a cooling off period.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - don't worry about your costume. When you are holding 2 gorgeous little boys nobody is going to be looking at you. And you can hold them in front of the bits you'd rather keep covered up.  If you do go take their car seats. It is useful to have somewhere to put them whilst you get changed.

Polly - I wasn't sure whether 'congratulations' were in order or not. I felt mean not saying it, but wasn't sure what was appropriate.

Annie - not sure about the bike. John Lewis have something similar and slightly nicer (same price). I'm not going to get it until April or later, but may get a simpler/cheaper thing that he can ride on himself and get a proper bike when he's a bit older. I just know that I'm not going to want to push him around with one of those things. By the time I've walked the dog twice I don't want to go for any more walks.

Right, now i really am going to go and do something useful.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

Oh no, the congrats are nice too. I have all the feelings about being happy about l'il one etc, just that there are these other ones that are around too. I've had lots of looks at pics now, and lovin' him already!

BUT, he is not well, and will be in hosp til Thursday, a lung infection. DH is steaming, really cross with the smoking etc, as am I. I know that there could be other reasons, but you can't help but think that he is a bit small, and that he hasn't been taken the best care of when he was growing.  

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Polly

It is annoying isn't it.  I have a friend who smoked right through her pregnancy and her little boy has terrible asthma.  She seems oblivious to her role in it and is happy to blame others e.g. the doctor should be here by now (for the many call outs) rather than realising he probably wouldn't need to come out at all if she'd put her baby first. 

Hope DGS feels better really soon.

Cx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - What did they call the lil man? Is he really scrummy? 

Claire - How are you feeling now?

Emma - See what you mean about the bike. Have you had any thoughts about Will's birthday. It's creeping up on us! What do you think you might do?

Donna - I was told babies can go swimming from any age, but you have to remember they can't regulate their body temperature very well, so you can't keep them in for very long. Go for it and have fun!

Just sold my first thing on Ebay - it's all very exciting. Rooting around now to find other things to flog


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, welcome to ebay selling, it's really addictive once you get going.... 

I am feeling better yes, thank you for asking.  I've booked up the last bit of our honeymoon this morning (B&B in West Sussex) - we abandoned the Devon/Cornwall thing after the shipping issue at Branscombe as that was going to be the main place we stayed.   And rebooked the florist.  Oh, and ordered some bedroom furniture, hope DF doesn't mind.............   Progress makes me feel better. 

Oh, and had a creme egg, enough to brighten anyone's day.  

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sometimes I think we were from the same pod Claire   I feel on top of the world when I've made progress with plans. I feel like I've had a really satisfying day too. Got my list ready to go again tomorrow.

Need to post these Ebay items for starters!

Oh and Amen to the Creme Egg. I used to sneak one of those in during the Easter Season for a pick me up. Always works for me!

Ooh, speaking of which. I found out today that my Boss is going off on a secondment     Hope they get some fresh meat in now to shake things up a bit. Would have been tempted to go for her job myself but don't think I want the pressure these days   Plus - they probably wouldn't accept part time.

So Claire - not much more left to organise for the big day then?!? Are you still planning on going on a second honeymoon later?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly sorry that DGS is poorly I hoe he gets better soon   What are they calling him?

Emma there is no way I am going anywhere near the pool with the tankini I have  I have seen some nice ones today so i will get a new one for when we start going. As we are moving this weekend I will wait till after the move to start taking them.

Oh yeah WE ARE MOVING IN 4 DAYS   
Decided to try and move as DH will hopefully be off sat/sun/mon. so the plan his to have enough moved so we can live in teh new place and just have bits and piecses still to move over the next 2 weeks. so I might be without phone line and internet for a few days while we transfer everything 

Will you have a new boss by the time you go back to work Annie? I'm terrible I don't like change at all, I hate it when new people start at work. but hay now I am a lady of leisure  I don't need to worry 

better go DH and I have been together for 7 years today so I having a nice meal together

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I think it's going to take a while to get a new Boss in and the current one out. I usually hate change. Change unsettles me, but this time I embrace it entirely. We need a professional!!!! I hope thy send in some bloke who kicks our arses! So long as he has the same sympathies towards the young mums on the team  

Happy 7 years together! Enjoy your meal


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly - hope DGS gets better soon. I quite understand why dh (and you) would be angry with her. What does he look like - any hair? When wil you get to meet him?

Annie - I can't believe you only have 1 week left.  Well done on the ebay thing. I keep meaning to sell some books and CDs, but it never seems to happen.

Donna - hope the packing is going ok. Enjoy your meal with dh. Sounds nice.

Claire - glad you managed to turn the day around. I'm off for a creme egg myself (and Corrie) now. 

We did go swimming, but spent most of the rest of the day breaking things, knocking over buckets of water, and generally causing chaos. One of those sort of days....

Night, night all,
emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Annie- well done on the e-bay thing. I must say it sounds like a great idea of getting rid of old junk (of which I have a lot!) What did you sell if you dont mind me asking?
thx for the pics of Big Hannah, does she look like you?

Donna- the boys look so big I cant believe it  I love having a bath with Hannah too. She looks so tiny and vulnerable when she is in the big bath, cant wait to take her swimming, the girl has no fear 

Im going to visit a childminder tomorrow night as Im thinking of getting Hannah looked after one day per week. She looks after a friends 3 year old and sounds nice.

In the middle of christening preparations at the minute, its on 18th March which is Mother's Day. 25 people invited, i could invite more but we just dont have the space for them all.

Oh we got on eof those bouncy things for over the door frame- she LOVES it!! 

nite nite ddx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Deedee, Christening on mothers day, what a lovely Idea I hope you have nice weather. Can't wait to hear all about and see the pictures 
we have a bouncy door thing too and the boys love it. Ryan fly's all over the place and I was worried about putting him in it as he smaller than Callum but he loves it.

Annie I keep meaning to try and sell soem things on ebay, I love buying from there. Is it easy to do? do they charge much?

Claire you got loads done yesterday, whats on your to do list today  I don't know how you manage to do it all and be at work.

Seeing nurse today for some more contraceptive pill (not that there as been any 's') was meant to be having a smear too but I 'forgot' to mention it. I'll do it next time 

Emma what are your plans today, you are always out and about.

Ryan is asleep I am hoping Callum goes to sleep before Ryan wakes up so I can grab a shower.

Calum is sleeping 12-13 hours a night  its great he doesn't sleep during the day though, a couple of 20min naps and thats it but on the whole he hes happy so I don't mind. its his brother thats a misarable so and so and needs lots of naps.

Going to TRY and get some packing done today as I haven't started

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - Mothers Day sounds like a perfect day for a christening. Will you be doing the catering yourself - more fabulous culinary creations?

Donna - hope you managed to get a shower. You might find that Callum sleps a bit more in the day once he's on solids.  

Polly, Annie, Claire -  

I'm not sure what to do today. I should probably go and buy some food, and I need to get a few very dull bits and pieces from B&Q. I don't know what else the day holds in store. It is very   here at the moment.

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Deedee - What a gorgeous idea to have the christening on Mothers Day. Are you having a church ceremony and then all back to your place? I'm getting excited about planning Hannah's 1st birthday party. We're going host a BBQ at a large park we have near to us. I was thinking up ideas for a treasure hunt. Thought all the families could be teams and send them off with loads of clues. That would take some serious planning and thought though  
I've only sold some DVD box sets we had and never watch, a baby carrier Hannah used once as she hated it and funnily enough a bouncy things that hangs on the door whiohc she wasn't that fussed with either! 
Most people say Hannah looks like DH. I would say she resembled him strongly in the earlier months, now I'm not sure who she looks like. I can't see any of me there  

Donna - I have found it quite easy actually and they charge a few pence for listing your item and a few extra to add photos etc. I can't believe how well Callum is sleeping. Although Hannah's better now she is waking between 2am & 3am crying for milk. I left her for over an hour last night. Went in and gave her some water, dummy, blanket - nothing. Finally caved and gave her 2ozs of milk and then she rolled over and slept til 7am. Really not sure what to do with this?!? Controlled crying isn't working. She just keps going til she gets what she wants. Maybe she's genuinely hungry? Making up for all the milk she missed over those 6/7 weeks  

Polly -  

Have a good day all. I've got some shopping to do today. Speak to you later x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Girls

Donna, moving so soon! wow!

EUUUWWW! Creme egg - too sweet and sticky for me, yuk!  

Deedee, christening plans....sounds great. 

Annie - oh, last week of freedom, doesn't time fly...

Emma, lmao at your day yesterday! 

Claire, how is DF and MIL?

Sarylou, are you still with us? 

DGS seems ok, still on a drip and still in hosp, but no major panic. He looks like his mum, and has amazing black hair....and really long fingernails! He seems to be feeding ok now too. DH might go and see him today, but I still am coughing a lot, and so although there is no-one to stop me going into the hospital, I don't want to take germs in.. 

Take care all
Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Well Done on the ticker   You're doing brilliantly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Aw thanks for noticing, Annie! It's slow but sure...

Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Deedee, the christening plans sound great!  Will there be pics? 

Polly, congratulations.  I did think it had moved but I wasn't 100% certain so decided to keep my mouth shut! 

Annie, your party plans sound ... huge but impressive!  Hope you're doing well shopping.  In answer to your earlier question we've already booked (of course!) our larger holiday later this year, two week cruise to the Baltics in August.  

Donna, any luck packing?  At least the pressure is off now you've got a cross-over period.   I hope things are ok with you and DH now.

Emma, did you venture out?

DF and MIL - no progress.  DF is away on his course anyway but he reckons she won't speak to him again until he apologises as that's how she always is, regardless of the fact he's done nothing wrong.  So this time he won't give in, so I'm not sure what will happen.  I've also found out that MIL hit FIL a few weeks ago, I feel so angry with her.  In fact, I'm starting to detest her, for what she'd doing to DF, FIL and our wedding plans.  I range between  and .

Still no draft quote from the venue either, am losing faith.

xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - the more we hear about MIL, the worse she sounds.  She seems to be a bit of a bully. Try not to let her have any influence on your wedding plans. It is your wedding, not hers. 
Have you chased up the venue to get a quote?

Polly -   on the weight loss. You are doing brilliantly.  You've had the cough for ages now, haven't you.

Annie - your 1st birthday plans sound fabulous but did make me  . You don't do things by halves, do you. I cannot begin to imagine what you'll do for her 18th. 

Donna - hope you got on ok at the doctors. Managed any packing?

Went food shopping in the end, but couldn't be bothered to go to B&Q. Will is a little bit grumpy and high maintenance today. He is into everything, and forever falling over, getting stuck, banging his head etc. All part of the fun.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

What can I say   - I thought that my party plans sounded a bit bland. Maybe not   It's really just a BBQ - honest! I feel a bit embarassed now  

Emma - Is Will up on his feet? Did I miss him taking his first steps?

Claire - So sorry, of course you mentioned about the cruise. Temporarily forgot that detail! Might be interesting if you're suffering morning sickness  
Your poor DF. I really really feel for him. He must feel so very torn. She is his Mum at the end of the day, but I bet he's squirming on the inside when he thinks of you and your family being witness to her nastiness. The thought of him hitting FIL must be really upsetting for you both. I hope for you, DF and his family that a new way of life is on the horizon  
Just you keep focussing on your special day and making lots of babies! 

Well, it's been a really quiet day here today. Been to the shops and bought all the supplies MIL will need for looking after Hannah on Thurs & Friday mornings. Also been into town and bought a few more nice office pieces. Just need some shoes now and then I'll feel a bit more yummy mummy going back


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - no 'proper' walking yet. He crawls at high speed and walks around by holding on to things (like the washing machine, chairs, the dog etc).


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon,

I need to moan, there is so much to do!
I am shattered I have packed 3 boxes but none of them are finished the living room looks like a tip!
I still have to empty the washing machine, bottles are in the kitchen waiting to be stirilized and then of course will need making up. the boys are due to wake up anytime then at 5 it will be bath and bedtime taking me up till 6pm. I need to think abotu dinner and get more packinmg done! oh and the dishwasher needs emptying before I can start dinner and I need to have a bath as I did manage to have a shower this morning but it was very quick and I had no time to shave! aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh
sorry rant over! I just feel its never ending!

Docotrs was fine, I have been talked into having a smear which I kinow needs to be done so I will book that once we have moved nurse was very sympothetic so think I will book with her to do it.

Tomorrow I have baby clinic and SIL is coming with me so not sure when I will be online.

New phone line is being switched on on monday but not sure how long it will take to sort out broadband so could be offline for a while. we are aiming to be moved in to the new place by sunday night but just don't think that will be possible.

Polly well done on the weight loss   hope you get well soon x x

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deep breaths Donna .....  Did you manage to get anything done in the end?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Feel so Pi$$ed off tonight   waiting for DH to come home then I am off to bed 
Ryan is still asleep, he hasn't woken since around1pm! I am sure he sleeps to much, now I am worried there is something worng with him.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I'm sure Ryan is just fine. All that growing will be tiring him out. If you're worried about him sleeping at night, you could poke him awake in the daytime after about 2/3 hours sleep.  If he sleeps well at night too then I wouldn't worry. If there was something wrong, I bet he'd be not sleeping and bawling.
I haven't really had any experience of excessive daytime sleeping. I do remember that my nephew (now 3) slept all the time as a baby.

Hope you get a good nights sleep. Tomorrow is another day......


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Thanks Emma, I am feeling calmer today I think it is the move stressing me out, its all happened so quickly. 
DH finds out if he's got a job he went for today   

I added up the hours both boys sleep in a 24 hr period and the actually both sleep for around 17-18hrs a day it just seems that Ryan sleeps so much more than Callum when he actually doesn't. they are both sleeping thorugh so shouldn't really complain, not that I was complainign more concerned really.

oh better dash Callum is moaning probably hungry.

I'll try and come back on tonight after SIL has gone.

Hope everyone is well

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, fingers crossed for good news for your DH today!  

Emma, hope Will is less boisterous today!  How exciting that he'll soon be toddling around hands-free! 

Annie and plans bland, my goodness, I don't think those words go together!! 

Polly, does DGS have a name yet?  (Sorry if I've missed that piece of news)

Hi Deedee.

DF is back today!   Can't wait until tonight.  Aaahh.. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

Donna - hope today goes better and dh gets some good news.  

Claire - so romantic that you are looking forward to df's return. Hope you have a lovely evening.

Polly - hope you're feelijng a bit better.

Annie - more shopping today? Have you found some sjoes now?

Will is still a bit grumpy today. He has yet another cold.  He woke me up at 5.30 this morning, so I feel like I've been up for hours. I did manage to get some painting done while he napped though. 
It is really windy here. I've just had to secure various things in the garden down to stop them blowing away. 

Lunchtime. Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi

No shopping today. I've been at my Grandmothers place since 9.30am. I'm sorting otu some new double glazing for her. A surveryor needed to come out today and measure up, check we could have what we wanted etc. He was there for over 2hrs! It was interesting trying to answer his questions, feed Hannah, get her to have a nap and relay to my hard of hearning Nan. What a morning!

I'm trying to get Hannah an appointment at the Dr's today (yes again!). Her ears are so disgustingly waxy. I am cleaning them up to 4 times a day and in the mornings they are simply vile   She's also still coughing. I'm trying to decide wether to take her swimming tomorrow or not. I'm petrified of her getting ill on my first week back at work. How bad would that look   See what the Dr says. She seems fine, apart from continuing to wake at 2am every night without fail. It's winding me up a treat. I guess it's because I think I must be doing something wrong and it's entirely of my own doing  

Donna-  Any news from DH? Fingers crossed.

Emma- Shoe shopping is hopefully on the cards tomorrow when Hannah is in Nursery.

Claire- Aaah, how cute. Hope you & DF have a lovely evening. How's your cat doing by the way. Sorry, I forgot to ask. Any news from the wedding venue?
And - I can be bland  

Polly - How are things your end?

Deedee -How's work going?

Nearly nap time here - yipee!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Annie, I'm quite sure it's nothing you're doing at all!  Sorry to hear about the waxy ears, they sound rather gross!  

Emma, what are you painting?

Grr no sign of the draft quotation from the venue  I often wonder why the rest of the world seems so incompetent but think I am just so far beyond being a control freak it's untrue!   Anyway I rang the venue under the guise of booking up another guest room so I could check we were still booked in for the wedding (so I am also now deranged and an anxiety nut! ) and all appears to be well!  

I've just ordered some chicken fillets off ebay (new ones, I would add!)   .  Not filling out the chest area on my wedding dress as much as I'd like... Anyone got any experience?!

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - indeed I am a user of the chicken fillets. Have you bought the ones that stick to your skin or just pop in your bra?
The sticky ones I found slipped after a few moves on the dancefloor. The pop in the bra ones were fine. Both made me look less of an ironing bored, so I was happy! I think most brides get fillets for their big day.

You have no idea how gross these ears are. Off to the Dr at 4pm. I've not cleaned them either so he can see I'm not making it up. You need a strong stomach to be a Mum sometimes.

You've been warned


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just had to reply to Annie..if hannahs ears are so yukky that you are cleaning them 4 times a day she may have a perforated ear drum so you should def get her to a docs. if i'm right she's been poorly for a while so has prob been on antibiotics , but might not be the right ones for ears

kj x

oh just seem your latest post, hope you get on ok at docs...


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

The stick in your bra variety.  Do I need to buy a bigger bra or will they go in the existing one?  God, I am such a novice!  

Good luck at the docs!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - hope all goes well at the docs. Don't let him fob you off with another 'ride it through'. I'd be inclined to keep her ears out of the swimming pool for a week or so.

Claire - no experience of chicken fillets, I'm afraid. Ive been painting our (very small) hall - another coat of white on the ceiling to freshen it up and 2 coats of primer on the walls. Now we _just_ need to decide on a colour.

Stupid question I'm sure, but why don't you just ask them outright where the draft quotation is. I did  at you phoning up pretending to be someone else. 

Got to go. Will has got stuck under the able yet again. Arrrgggghh!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

table not able


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma,

Hope Will is ok! 

I have chased it up (more than once), their events manager is a bit laid back and now I feel like I'm harrassing her for something that will arrive in good time.  Anyway I'm trying to avoid upsetting her!  (which is stupid I know)  I think I need to be  and find something proper to worry about!  I suppose deep down I can't believe I'm actually getting married and am convinced there is some major problem looming (apart from MIL that is) so I'm looking for things. 

x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I never thought of chicken fillets - should I?  

Everyone seems busy! Hope you get on OK at the Docs Annie. Emma - roflmao at you rescuing Will from all sorts of situations!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, from the conversations I've had this afternoon it seems that chicken fillets are all the rage and we are missing out!  

Anyway, going home now to see my lovely DF! 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I did have chicken fillets when I was younger and 'trying'  to get a boyfriend  never thought of wearing them now prehaps I should.

Annie how did Hannah get on?

Emma you do love to paint you must have done whole house by now  you must come and visit my new place 

Dh didn't get that job  I can't take him not being hope till 8-9pm he has to get another job.

Callum now weighs 12lb 14oz and Ryan bless him is 9lb 9oz they have both slowed down a little but still on there lines etc so doing well.

Polly how are you? how is DGS?

Claire I hope you have a nice night with dh

off to bath Callum while Ryan naps 

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ooops Jumped the gun there Have a lovely night with DF claire ont DH unless you a secret bigiamist


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - the boys are doing well, aren't they. How is the packing going?

I'm a long way from having painted the whole house (and it does all need doing), I'm just doing it in slow motion. I know Claire would have done it 3 times over by now. The only room actually completed is Will's room. 

Claire - with only 2 months to go (not trying to worry you) I think you're entitled to a) worry and b) have the quotation asap.
Hope night with df goes well.

Better go and do some cooking,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

well my little darlings are all tucked up in bed and I don't expect to see them again till 6am  I thought they would go to bed later tonight as they had there afternoon bottle at 3pm which is later than normal so I didn't think they would want another bottle at 5:30 but to my surprise they started getting restless around 5 so I gave them both a bath then they both had a bottle and were in bed by 6pm bless them I can't grumble there! they must know there bed time  Callum didn't take much of the bottle so will dream feed him before I go to bed, well DH will probably do it as he hasn't seen them since morning. Ryan took most of his feed but might just dream feed him to while we are at it every oz helps 

I have been thinking about weaning as they are both showing an interest, I plan to start Callum next week or maybe week after becasue of the move but I would like to try and hold off with Ryan for a few weeks longer as he is still so small (not much bigger than a new born) it seems unfair to leave him behind but I have to strat treating them as individuals from now and realise they will develop at different rates.
I plan to wean Callum slowly so that Ryan can catch up then hopefully in time they will be eating the same thing.
This may sound silly but when do you offer baby rice? inbetween feeds so instead of a feed?

Annie I hope Hannah is ok?

better go and check on dinner, chicken in country frech sauce with white wine  its all out of a jar  with potatoes, steamed carrots and cabbage 

Night night for now

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Keemjay - That was so lovely of you to post about Hannah. Thank- You, it's really appreciated  

And you were right. They do suspect a perforation in her left ear and an infection in the right one still.

I'm absolutely devestated   Wasn't expecting that news today. She's seemed so much better, apart from the 2am waking. Dr said that is probably down to the wax/discharge building up and bulging in her ears by that time of the night  

He has asked me to give her a course of strong antibiotics that will probably give her an upset stomach and quite often causes diahorrea  .

The course is meant to last a week and I asked if I need to take her back if they're still bad. He told me not unless she has a fever or is clearly in pain. Any Dr who saw them in the state they are would feel "obliged" to treat it with more antibiotics where as he thinks it should be left to clear up by itself - oh and that can take up to 3 months. So why am I giving her these nasty antibiotics now then?!?!

If things don't get better then he wants to refer her to the Ear, Nose & Throat Dept at the hospital which is scaring the living daylights out of me.

I feel so desperate and depressed. I thought we were well on the mend and now it seems we could be heading back to square one. She'll more than likely have a dicky tummy, looks like she might be getting another cold with it and I'm meant to be going back to work on Monday.

It's all just too much.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh Annie!

You're a lot better on than you think.  The problem looks like it's been identified, you have a course of action and so you have something to work with (if you're like me then that's half the battle!).  The Ear, Nose and Throat dept is just an IF and is not as scary as it sounds.  I was constantly there when I was a baby with ear problems, so pleeeassse don't worry!

Regarding H being ill when you go back to work, can you call in the troops to help you out?  Your mum, MIL, friends?  

These things are sent to try us but you will win the day, I promise!



Good news!  I have the quote from the venue!  Hooray!   And it looks right!   My tiara was delivered yesterday but packet too big for letterbox, have rearranged delivery for Saturday.   

Hope everyone else ok.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - poor Hannah (and poor you). She is having a time of it, isn't she.  At least they have identified the problem and can give her something to treat it with. How is she so far with the antibiotics? Lets hope the worst of it is over by Monday so that you can go back to work without worrying. She will get fully better one day soon, honestly. 
The referral is a worst case scenario, and hopefully won't come to that. Even if she does get referred it needn't mean anything sinister. I was another one in and out of the ENT Dept as a child - I think it is quite common.

Claire - how exciting to have tiaras arriving by post. Will you be keeping your wedding outfit hidden from df until the big day?
How was last night. Suitably romantic? Has the issue with MIL moved on at all?

Polly - have you shaken off that cough yet?

Donna - how is the packing going? 
Forgot to answer your weaning question yesterday. I started with baby rice at lunchtime for a week or two, then in the evening a couple of weeks down the line. It is recommended that you give it after the milk, but I found that then will didn't want it. Instead I gave half the bottle of milk, then the rice, then the rest of the milk. You don't have to use baby rice - could try pureed fruit or veg instead. I started once Will was taking 5 (or was it 6 ?) 8oz bottles a day, seeming to want more, and waking up again in the night. 

Better go and wake his lordship. Mother and toddler group time.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, how are you doing today?

Emma, yes wedding outfit is at my parents house (well the dress is, he's seen the shoes and I'll have to practice walking in them and wear them in in advance anyway).  It is exciting having tiaras arriving by post, I agree, I'm making the most of it!

Hope mother and toddler group went well and Will didn't get stuck under anything! 

Well I felt perculiar last night so it wasn't really romantic!  But lovely to have him home.  Anyway the reason for the perculiar feeling was that af arrived today, I'd forgotten how a normal instead of pill-induced af feels.  Caught me by surprise actually, glad I wasn't wearing my best undies!  (sorry, tmi!)  That means I must have been right about ovulating a few weeks ago.  Better sort out a calendar to mark these things on!   Am I right in thinking af is 12 days after ovulation?

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I think ovulation is 14 days before af, but it can last for 1-3 days, so it could be 16-14 days before af. Thats just an average though. You are probably ovulating when you get lots of egg white CM (and a wet feeling). I have it today so am very aware of it all. Sorry TMI. 

Mother and toddler group was nice. Will didn't scream at all.  He did make a few others cry though - knocked 2 over, pulled another ones hair.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello, hello.

Apologies for the drama last night. So far, things are looking ok. Hannah had a fab morning at Nursery after waking a few times in the night. Seems fairly alright in herself still, so we'll see what the next few days brings.
I did some shopping this morning whilse she was gone (yes Emma, more!). Then my Mum came over this afternoon to drop of her dog. Emma, how do you do it?!?! I just attempted a walk with the dog and the pram and it was a "challenge". Your dog is probably well behaved and trained. This dog is so spoilt and lazy. We only got to the end of the street and he protested. Humph - well he got encouraged on a little bit farther.
My Mum was in floods when she dropped him off. She's petrified I'm going to loose him. V. tempting but more than my life is worth  

Claire - I took my wedding shoes to work and left them in my desk. Then every morning I would put them on and wander round the office in them. Had them broke in in no time  
How exciting your tiara arrived. What did you go for? Big and bling, subtle and simple?

Right - just remembered I need to eat. Off to raid the cupboards

Back later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - glad Hannah is feeling a bit better. Any signs of an upset stomach?

My dog is far from well-behaved or well trained. He is an angel at home, but once we go out and about he turns into a very pesty pest. He pulls really hard on the lead (and hates all other dogs). I rarely use the pushchair for walks, at least not in winter, as the mud clogs up the wheels (he goes on my back in one of those rucksack thingies). If I do use it though I reel his lead in so that he has no choice but to walk alongside the pushchair. Sounds like yours is dragging his feet though - the opposite problem. What breed is he/she? Are they very old? I think a lot of dogs find a pram or pushchair a bit scary so are reluctant to come near. It _might _ get easier.

Need to go and cook now. Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - It's only a Yorkshire Terrier! You wouldn't think a dog that small would be so much trouble! He's 3 years old. I bought him for my Mum shortly after my Dad died to keep her company. My Brother had recently moved in with his girlfriend, so the house was very empty after Dad. Best thing I ever did for my Mum. She absolutely adores this dog. She loves having someone to go home to, cook for (Oh yes!), fuss over and cuddle up to at night. He's been great for her, so I understand her reluctance in leaving him for 2 weeks. Aaah, bless  

Think I could be in for a long night. Lady H didn't settle for a nap or tonight very easily. Usually means several shout outs for attention in the early hours  

Come on Monday!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - with a yorkshire terrier you could just pick it up, pop it in a handbag, and walk it that way.  You should try a great big spaniel like mine, then you'd know what trouble really was. 
I still can't believe that when I was pg, and staying with MIL, I somehow managed to walk 4 dogs each day.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

How the eck did you manage that Emma?!?! 

So far, no signs of an upset stomach. Think it could be early days with that still. She still seems happy in herself, but sounds ever so phlegmy (Uugh sorry)

Well I'm logged on nice and early to try and get my Take That tickets today! They reckon it's going to sell out in 10 minutes   Hope I get some coz I had to miss out last time. Being 38 weeks pg and all. Wasn't sure i'd make it! 

Morning Everyone! Happy Friday - my last week day at home on mat leave


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - did you get the tickets? I wasn't a fan the first time round (far too old  ) but I love that new song of theirs. How exciting!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Grrrr - no luck. 5 of us have been on the phone and internet all morning and no joy. Boo hoo - I'm gutted!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just a quicky gave Callum some rice this morning and he loved it, I'll be back later to bore you all with the details - like you all haven't been there before 

Got to go shopping I feel like old mother huboard 

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Can't believe it's Friday again! 

Annie, sorry you didn't get tickets.  I see ebay is full of them now! 

Hi Donna, Emma, Deedee, Polly.

Very excited about getting home tonight, our new sofa has arrived!   And it's just possible a small amount of work might have been done on the new kitchen!

Any exciting plans for the weekend anyone?  Tomorrow's a bit mad with a few deliveries, vets, hairdressers and florists, but Sunday is completely freeeeee (except bridesmaid's mum popping round).  Bliss! 

Annie, tiara is understated and dainty!  It's max height in middle 1.5", silver, with crystal flowers dotted about on it.  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - your weekend sounds busy, as always.  Hope you get some time to sit on and enjoy your new sofa.
Tiara sound lovely too.

Donna - how is the packing going?

Lovely sunny day here today. We've been food shopping and to the library. I really need to tidy the house up this afternoon. This bright sunshine is showing far too much dust everywhere. 
Don't know what the weekend holds in store. Dh may have to work for some of it. All depends on that really.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Going home soon (food shopping calls) so hope everyone has a great weekend.

                             

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon evernyone,

It was lovely feeding Callum this morning I decided to give him some rice with his mid-morning bottle as the boys seem to have these at different times so thinking ahead to when Ryan is also having food it will be easier to feed one at a time if I can.
He was just adoreable hardly anymess and after a few spoons he seemed to know what to do and oped his mouth when the spoon was coming. I was so proud after, it sounds silly but I felt so happy.

That job that DH went for but didn't get, well the perosn that got it didn't tern up or something so they have offered it to DH. Which is fantastic it is less money but the hours are much better. hopefulyl tax credit will mak up what he is loosing otherwise we are a bit stuck. The only problem we have is it is monthly pay so it means that after he gets paid next friday we wont have anymoney till the 31st March its going to be very tricky and I am not sure how we are going to manage. we pay our rent on the 17th

Probably missed you but have a nice weekend Claire

Annie how is Hannah? How are you feeling?

Donna xx

Packing so going very slowly we are no where near ready


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello, hello, hello

Claire - Tiara sounds perfect and just as I'd imagined. It'll go brilliantly with the dress. Enjoy your weekend!

Emma - We had some nice sunshine this morning too. Not that I saw much of it  

Donna - Really pleased DH got offered the job. It'll be great for you and the boys to have him home alot more.

Well, I was meant to be having lunch with MIL today. Just as were about to head out she had a call to say her Mum was being taken to hospital after falling ill at her residential home. So, we had lunch from the hospital shop (sandwiches and crisps) and I left the hospital at 4pm, after getting there at 12.15!
At first they thought she'd had a stroke, now they think it's a water infection which apparantley can make older ladies confused. They're keeping her in for more tests.

So, that's been my day. Need to do some tidying and cook some meat for the dog. Fussy thing only eats real meat, not tins. I hate the smell of the meat boiling. Makes me absolutely gag.

DH is home this weekend. No plans as yet, but nice to have him home all the same.

Chores are calling - bye for now x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - well done to dh on the new job. I bet it will make things easier for you to have him at home more.

Annie - hope GIL is OK.
I can't believe you are boiling meat for a dog - what a pampered pooch.  I bet he'd eat tins if you didn't offer anything else, at least after a day or so. My poor neglected dog doesn't even get tins (even though he loves them) - just dry biscuits. 
If he must have it cooked, why not roast it - less smelly. 

Chores are calling me too.....

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma - Either way of cooking meat for this mutt makes me feel ugh! It's always grossed me out   Tinned food is just the same. Just took him for a walk - IN THE RAIN!!!!!

Just been back to the hospital with DH to see GIL. Bad news waiting for us when we got there. They've now decided she has some form of leukemia that is attacking her liver and causing clots - I think that's what they were saying. It was all whispers. Either way the prognosis is that she's got no more than a couple of days. 
The poor old lass has done so well. She's 92 and before finding out Hannah was en route she was really poorly. Then she perked up when I was pregnant and sprung back to great health. Seems time has caught up with her now. 
My MIL is staying at the hospital tonight. She doesn't want to leave her which I understand. So - just waiting to see how things go tonight and maybe back there tomorrow morning.

DH & I have ordered some pizzas. Hoping I've got some wine around here to go with it.

Night for now all xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie I am so sorry to hear about GIL what a tough time for you all. how is DH?
I will be thinking of you all x x x

Well moving is stating tomorrow and I don't know when I will be able to log on next and my phone line is being switched off on monday, hopefully be transferred to new place on same day but they have booked an enginer incase it doesn't happen so I am not that hopefully. So I thought I would come on and say bye for now incase I'm offline for a while - don't let anything exciting happen while I am gone 

Just put my first item for sale on ebay, its my fish tank if any of you want to bid 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - sorry to hear about GIL. It must be so hard for you all. 

Donna - hope the move goes OK and youare back with us soon. I guarantee that nothing exciting will happen with me whilst you're offline. Can't wait to hear all about the new place.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys!

Donna - How's the bidding going on the fishtank. I might try and hunt it down in a mo! Be nosey! Any luck with the packing?

Emma - Ugh - cooked that meat this morning. Had all the windows open for hours and am sure I can still smell it. Have to say I'm enjoying taking him for walks though. Went out at around 8am this morning and it was lovely outside!
Is DH working or have you managed to pin him down this weekend?

Well, GIL passed away last night   It's still a bit of a shocker. I really didn't believe she was that poorly yesterday. It feels like it all went a bit fast. Anyway, DH went back to the hospital last night after getting "the call" to support his Mum and say his goodbyes. We've spent the day with the Out Laws. MIL is doing alright. A bit tired perhaps, but in good spirits. 

Hannah slept well last night - hoorah! But she's crying now  -so toodlepip x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - so sorry to hear about GIL.  

Back later, in middle of cooking Will's gourmet delights


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, so sorry to hear about GIL. Take care

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all

Annie - how are you and the family? Do you have a date for the funeral yet? Is Hannah back to normal now?

Claire - hope you had a good weekend. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Polly - how are you? Have you seen the baby yet? Is he out of hospital now?

Donna - hope the move went OK and you are back with us soon.

Pleasant but uneventful weekend here. In fact, it was just like any old weekday. Dh had to work for much of it. Not sure what, if anything, today will bring. I'm wondering if Will has German Measles. I'm keeping a beady eye on a rash he has developed. It is only on his face though.  He had it a bit yesterday, but I thought it was an insignificant food allergy, or something similar. Today it looks a bit worse. Think we'll be staying at home today.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Finally - it's taken me ages to get on this site  

Thank-You for your kind words about GIL. No news yet about the funeral. MIL has been making plans today and I've not spoken to her yet.

My first morning at work was fantastic! I loved every minute of it. Getting Hannah to nursery and me to work on time went like clockwork. She had a great time painting and was playing with 2 other girls and some dolls when I arrived to get her. She'd been doing hand painting and apparantley loved it. 
I loved rushing around this morning to get us ready although I pretty much organised us last night , so I had plenty of time. I got to listen to the morning radio and actually hear what was being said. I read the paper when I got to work. Went to the loo without rushing and shouting out that I'd be back in a mo. Oooh, it was bliss. And I loved not wearing jeans and a jumper for a change. I loved getting dressed up in office wear again.
Come on tomorrow.

Oh, but someone drove into DH this morning! He's fine. A little bit shaken to start with. Think the car can be repaired too.

Right, housework calls as it was neglected this morning!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I forgot today was the first day back. Sorry    Glad it went well - sounds wonderful.
Tell me more about painting with a little one. How do you do it? I'd love to do that sort of thing but haven't attempted it yet.

Poor dh. Hope he's OK. Didn't he have a car accident a while back too?

Off to the docs later. I decided I'd better get Will's rash checked out. I just know it'll be nothing, and I'll have more points on my 'paranoid mother' card, but hey ho.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Not a paranoid mother, but not measles either. Turns out Will has a throat infection, and the rash is a side effect of that (skin reaction to the yucky stuff he has been dribbling out).  He has anti-biotics now, so hopefully it'll start to clear up.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Awww, poor William   See what these Dr's do to us    They make us feel so nuerotic we put things down to us being silly and they end up being genuinely ill. Hope the antibiotics work soon.

I have no idea how they do hand painting Emma. They tell me she's done it, but not how   I have a feeling you can get some kits in Early Learning that have little rollers you put the paint on and then roll over their hands or feet. Don't quote me on that! I'll ask them tomorrow if I remember.

Indeed, someone drove into DH on the very same stretch of road. Just over a year ago I think it was. How very annoying. We have a hire car now so at least he can get to work tomorrow. It's all just a real pain in the **** sorting it all out yet again! 

DH has been right under my feet all afternoon aswell. He's been driving me nuts. I had my afternoon all planned and he put a spanner in the works   

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for him. I'm hoping mine goes exactly the same as today. I loved it.

They've moved me to a different desk at work and my screen is quite visible. It might be hard to chat at work, but I'll have a jolly good go  

night for now


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

sorry, still not very posty.

DGS doing ok, out of hospital and doing ok at home. Haven't seen him yet, still a bit coughy etc. so not gone. We are away from tomorrow to Sunday, so hope you are all ok.

Take care
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - hope you have a good trip away. Business or pleasure?

Emma, xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, sorry to hear about GIL.

Emma, sorry to hear W is poorly, hope he's on the mend with the antibiotics.

Polly, I've missed you but hope your trip goes well.

Donna, think you're without internet now but hope your move is going well.

Deedee, how's work going?

Wasn't at work yesterday, had a headache and felt so   following the weekend's events.  MIL still not speaking to DF so I went to see her on Sunday to try and put our side across.  The minute the front door shut she started yelling at me about how I'd caused so much trouble, blaming me for everything from the creation of life onwards pretty much, seems she'd been keeping a mental list of things to throw at me should the opportunity arise.  I spent over an hour with her trying to reason with her and put my perspective which she ignored.  I was very calm and rational and threw no insults at all, however she managed to get plenty in, said that FIL wouldn't come round to our house as we'd be horrible to him and it would be really unpleasant at our house (we're pretty sure this isn't true), that she'd hoped for a nice daughter in law like her friends had, and so on.  She's told the four (yes, four) friends of hers that are coming to our small wedding that I'm a horrible DIL, people I don't even know who will be thinking that of me at my wedding.  I don't know how I held it together, but as soon as I got home I burst into tears and have been pretty upset ever since.  My parents said they were proud of me and referred to her as 'that *****' so I think family relations have taken a nose dive.  However, MIL is now perfectly happy, thinks she's in the right and I'm horrible, but is coming to the wedding.  DF offered to uninvite her and her friends and disown her after her behaviour but I don't want to be the cause of a rift that wide.  

I'm so mixed on whether I did the right thing by being rational and calm, but taking the insults, although I never conceded an apology.  I feel like I've lost my dignity somehow, even though others keep telling me I did the right thing.  It doesn't feel like it inside.  

xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, and it was 'that b*tch' not 'that woman' which FF have changed for me!

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire . I absolutely admire you for going round there to try and mend the rift. I think I would have done exactly the same as you. You must have felt wretched when you left. To sit and have digs and insults thrown at you for an hour straight, without loosing it must have taken some super strength effort. 
I can understand why you must feel that she has got the better of you. I think you're doing the right thing though. Your wedding is so special and important to you that you would do anything to have it go like clockwork. 
I guess the truth is that you might have to hold out on this until your big day is over and then you can wash your hands of her if you want to. Maybe she knows she has got the upper hand at the moment and is going for it while the opportunity is there. 
Its not for much longer hun and it'll be so worth it. You'll have your fabulous day, you'll be married to your gorgeous DF, off on your honeymoon, announcing a BFP before long and all sorts of happy things to come.
Remember you have your family who adore you and DF to support you too. Get lots of cuddles from the ones who love you and focus on their positive energy. And remember we're all here willing you on too.
You're doing amazingly in spite of such adversity! 

Stay strong xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I think your parents description of her is spot on! Why is a grown woman behaving so appaulingly? It sounds like you handled a very difficuly situation very well. 
What does she have against you? Is it the fact that you are taking her little boy away? Why does she want to come to the wedding if you are so awful?

I feel really angry with her for putting such a dampener on things. This should be a happy and exciting time for you both. If I were in your shoes I think I'd run away and get married on the quiet before the big day and only tell her afterwards.

Is it worth you and df having a quiet word with FIL to see if you can sort this out amicably. You've always given the impression that he is a reasonable man.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Annie, I needed that. 

I'm trying to focus on the fun side.  My bridesmaid is really excited about wearing a tiara so I'm sorting one of those out and am hoping to place my order for bits and bobs on Confetti later today too.  So some things are going well!

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

Absent mindedly posted without realising you'd replied, sorry.  The woman is messing with my sanity!

I have no idea what she has against me, I've never been anything but helpful and polite.  My parents have been great and said she couldn't hope for a nicer DIL, in fact they're quite angry about it all.  

MIL should know better, her MIL hated her and didn't come to her wedding and threatened to ruin it for her, I can't understand why she would do that to me.   

FIL - DF spoke to him on Sunday and he's going to try and have a word, but he's so gentle and mild mannered and she will be awful to him too.

x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Your MIL just doesnt know when to stop does she? It looks as if she is terrified of losing her precious son to you and is trying desperately to cling on to some kind of control over him. Has she always been this way or just recently since you have got engaged? You did very well staying controlled and calm, Im sure this annoyed her even more as you flying of the handle would give her even more ammunition (not that she had a reason to do it in the first place!!)
Families eh? Try to focus on all the positives and enjoy the build up to your big day- you only do it once!!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, the search party is officially out. Where is the vag team!?!?!

Annie has been located safe and sound after another lovely day at work, even with a bit of a hangover! 3 friends came round last night and polished off a few bottles of red,2 bags of doritos and a bag of chocs. Lady H also well. Had fun playing with toys on strings at nursery but not a fan of pop up tents.

If anyone has seen the remaining members of the vag team, please contact AnnieR


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm here!

I popped on (and off again ) throughout the day, but there was no sign of life.

Nothing much has happened here. Will's rash has got worse (he looks like a tomato now), and he has been rather grumpy today. Spitting is aslo back in vogue.  I haven't been anywhere or done anything of any consequence for days. I did just order myself some rather colourful new wellies though.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, excellent. We've tracked one more down.

Emma - Sorry Will isn't on the mend yet. Hopefully by the weekend he'll be back to his usual self.

Claire - Is everything alright with you?

DH has got Lady H today so I'm staying for lunch with the girls. What a treat! We're going to give Water Babies a go today, but not dunk her under the water. Just go for the songs and bobbing around.

I had fun trying to get to work this morning. DH has been given a rental car while his is being seen to. They gave him a Honda Civic. Have you seen those things?!?! It's like driving a rocket! More buttons that an aeroplane cockpit! There's even a red button you have to press to start the engine! Managed to get here in the end.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Another vag team member successfully located!

Just had a busy day of meetings and didn't have a chance to post. 

Speaking of which... more emails are descending on my poor in box, be back later.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Still here! 

Annie - your day sounds lovely. Honda Civics are quite something aren't they. MIL has one, and she insured me to drive it but I was too intimidated by it all. Hers has the gears in a funny place - where the cd player is in a normal car.

Claire - any closer to sorting out MIL yet?

Donna - hope you are back with us soon.

Polly - hope you're having a good time, wherever you are.

Deedee - come back and tell us all your news. How is the job going? Have you tried Hannah with any food yet?

We're going to brave the mother and toddler group this morning (the friendlier one). I'll have to assure everyone that Will's rash is not contagious - hope they believe me. He still lokks like a tomato. Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Emma hope M&T went well and W's rash is a bit better!

Annie, sounds like you're back in the swing of things at work.  Is it weird being back?

No progress with MIL.  I feel like I've done more than my bit now.  DF commented that she hasn't phoned or anything since (she used to ring every day ) but I really can't do anything else I have to save what's left of my dignity.  Not to mention I'm seething deep down.   Anyway I've been reading on the confetti chat room and there seem to be lots of similar problems with MIL2bs...

Sorry for turning my posts into Wedding Friends!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - no apology needed. I _love_ wedding chat. Just a shame it is about a problem aspect of the wedding, rather than all the fun things. I think you should wait for MIL to make the next move. Perhaps she'll even apologise.  Your dignity is firmly intact, IMO. Hers has gone awol though.

M&T was fine. Will was a bit grizzly, but so were all the others today. I'm hoping he'll go and have a nap soon. I want to go outside and plant some seeds.

Back later


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Emma.  On a brighter note, I am bidding on a tiara for the bridesmaid, sorting out ivory ties for the men folk and finalising menu choices this week.   I've also placed the first of two Confetti orders, very exciting, includes my table centrepieces (I think you asked what these were before and I forgot to answer, they're just things to add a bit of oomph to the table and go, not surprisingly, in the centre.  usually flowers or balloons but I've gone for three permanent things that can be kept as mementos; they're hard to describe but are 40cm high topiary style fabric flowers in pots, sound hideous but do look nice, 2 are ivory and one is pink), best mans gift, and votives and candles (also for the table).

What seeds are you planting?  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

My next dim question (I know _nothing_ about weddings): what is a votive? 

Lots of seeds. I've already done broad and runner beans (in trays - can't work out where they'll go in the garden yet), tomatoes, lettuce, sweet peas.
Next up will be sunflowers, poppies (my favourite), cornflowers, nigellas, nicotianas, and a few others I can't remember.

I'm bored with daffodils this year. Think I might have to change my username. I don't feel like a daffodil anymore.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't feel like a goblin either! 

Votive, well I might be using the word wrongly (I'm sure Annie can correct me) but I mean a small glass-type thing that you put tealight candles in.  My ones are frosted with little clear hearts on.  

We have broad beans, carrots, pak choi, spring onions, tomatoes, gem lettuce and some more besides.  Oh and have an apple tree, and are buying blackcurrant bushes and a cooking apple tree hopefully this weekend.  None are planted though, we still haven't dug over where the vegetable plot will be.  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds great Claire - how many acres do you have?  And I thought I got carried away..... Tell me, what do you do with pak choi? We keep getting it in our veg box and I haven't yet done anything with it that I've enjoyed eating.

Now Wedding Friends is becoming Veg friends.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Don't be fooled, it's not that big, just DF has it planned very efficiently!  We want to be Tom and Barbara, hence getting carried away. 

Pak choi - we put it in chinese stir fry.  Don't know any other use for it to be honest.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Dear Sweet Lord - I have lost fertility friends and signed into Gardening World! LOL! - Only kidding, you just all put me to shame. I HATE gardening, grass, mud, gardens. I'd deck and slab my entire garden if I could. My Out Laws do all my gardening for me. DH loves to potter around when he can get the time.

Well, that's my first week at work done and I've really enjoyed it. I love the structure to my day now. Lady H is with MIL today for the first time and even though MIL has looked after her loads of times, she's really nervous - how sweet!

Had a really busy day yesterday. After leaving lunch with the girls, I went home and took the dog for a walk then tidied up. Packed Lady H up and took her to Water Babies. She didn't go under the water because of her ears looking suspect again, just had a bob around and sang some songs.

Then I found out a friend I work with gave birth to a little boy yesterday so I made a mad dash up to the hospital to see them. He weighed the same as Hannah at birth (7lbs 7ozs) but there is no way she was ever that small!!!! I have no recollection of holding something so teeny weeny.
Seeing my friend looking exhasuted but utterley elated brought back all the memories.... and totally dampened any desire I had to do it all over again  

Emma - How is Will's rash? 

Claire - Affirmative on the votive. 
Everything you're arranging sounds really lovely. You're making amazing progress. Very organised!
Have you sorted out your bridal under garments!?!? I think things have improved since my day (ha!), but I had real problems finding something gorgeous to go under the dress.
Has your Mum got her outfit sorted? 
List of photos to be taken for the photographer?
Music for the DJ to play?
Hen weekend?


Sorry - a billion questions. I'm just soooooo excited!

Morning everyone else!

Best crack on with work. Think they've forgotten I only work part time. I'm still getting a full time case load!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning Annie, you're on early. 

Sounds like you're really enjoying being back at work again!!  And back to the hectic Annie lifestyle too.  Congrats to your friend for the new arrival by the way, does he have a name?

Bridal undergarments - well the bra needs to be underwired, padded, strapless and have some way of securing chicken fillets so any advice would be welcome!  I'm not even bothered what it looks like at this stage so long as it does the job it needs to!   I was going to wear any old pair of pants actually but I'm guessing this isn't the done thing.........  

My mum doesn't have her outfit sorted and is really stressing about it now!  MIL has hers...

Do I need a list of photos?  Do you mean, which people I want shots of?  Hadn't really thought... perhaps I should!  No DJ required, low key evening as the dinner isn't until 5pm so it's on to drinks in the bar.  I'm being hassled about a hen night but don't really want one as I can see my friends personalities clashing and I don't want to have to invite MIL but if I invited my mum and not her then that's a new argument.  So I'm figuring best to go without.

xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

It is like old times with Annie posting just before 8am.  

Annie - glad you're enjoying working. Sounds like you've got the work/non-work balance just right.

Claire - I didn't really have a hen night (went out with some work friends, but it wasn't a proper hen night), and I regretted it afterwards. Difficult one in your situation. If you did invite MIL, would her and your mum come to blows. People don't normally invite MILs to hen nights do they? Is dh having a stag do - she could go to that one.  You could go for a day of pampering at a spa with some friends instead of a hen night. They're less likely to clash if they're occupied with spa things and if less alcohol is involved. Just a thought...

Will's rash is no better, possibly even worse, so I don't think the antibiotics are working. I think we'll be back at the GPs on Monday. 

Off shopping in a few minutes. Have a lovely day everyone. 
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear Will's rash is no better.  Enjoy the shopping!!

What MILs normally do and what my MIL does seem worlds apart.   My mum wouldn't say anything she's very placid, but one of my friends probably would!  I'm considering a nice meal...

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I know - check me out at 8am!!!

I wonder if Will is allergic to the antibiotics? Has he had them before? I'm allergic to penicillin and come out in a nasty rash if I have any. Just a thought  

Claire - Well, I've been on hen nights where Mums have gone along and some where we've had a young girls event and then something with the Mums. Usually a meal out the Saturday before the wedding with the olds.
If you didn't fancy a night out on the beer, there's lots of other things you could do. A night at the theatre, a Spa Day, a day at a theme park maybe?

I would def reccomend a list of photos you want to the photographer. From my own experience at my wedding. I didn't even get a shot with me, DH & the Best Man which I would have thought was pretty standard?!?!

And, umm. Might be nice for you and DF if you didn't wear your every day M&S pants  

Have you got a hairdresser organised? Do you know whow you want your hair? Have you booked a trial? What about your b.maid? Is she going to the same salon with you or her own stylist?

I will get on the case of finding you a bra! 

My friend called her little man Daniel George. 

Best get back to work. It's coming out of my ears - yeah!!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sounds like you're enjoying life back in the office! 

I'm having blonde highlights two weeks before the wedding (gives it time to settle down), already booked in, and on the morning me and my mum are having our hair blow dried and styled and my tiara put in, again already booked in.  Bridesmaid is only 8 and her mum is doing her hair and then she's having a tiara.

Right, better get knicker shopping! 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - any luck?

Just popping on to wish you a lovely weekend. I'm sure you'll be having a busy one.

Annie - W could be allergic to the abs. Dh has a pencillin allergy - don't know if these things are passed on?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I know, can't believe it's Friday already!  Going home in 2 hours and looking forward to a LOT of wine tonight. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.  Emma, hope you get Will's rash sorted out.  Mine is less packed for a change, tomorrow we just have MIL coming round for a cup of tea in the morning (please send me patience vibes if you have the chance! ), off to Homebase to get some stuff as 10% day and that's it.  Sunday going shopping, not that there's much left to get but... picking the wedding rings up! 

Popped out at lunchtime but no nice knickers to be found!  Will probably be a figleaves job. 

Have a good one.

                     

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I asked my GP about penicillin allergies being passed on and he said it was possible, but don't know til you try! Might be worth checking out on Monday as you planned.

Claire - I've missed you, sorry. I'll save all my burning questions until Monday


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - thanks for that. I'll mention it to the GP. What does the weekend hold in store for you? How is MIL bearing up? Is the funeral organised now?

Donna - hope you're back soon.

Polly is still away isn't she. Feels like ages since we had one of her fabulous long posts. 

The weekend will be pretty much like any old week day for me. Dh has to work _again_. I think tomorrow we'll go to the garden centre (sorry Annie to mention the G word again) to get a few bits and bobs, and perhaps we'll track down some curtain material for Will's room. I'm on such a roll with my curtain-making right now (decorating has drawn to a halt though).

Bye for now,
emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi All

Well, it's saturday night and I'm home alone again, after being alone all day. DH working yet again. There's a very frosty atmosphere in this house at the mo. DH & I having words - actually no we're not. In fact we're not speaking at all  

DH and issues with his work commitments has often caused tensions between us and once again things have come to a head.
The long and short of it is that we were meant to be going to London next Saturday for our first night away together. Due to the funeral on Weds, DH has to work Saturday which is fine. I was going to meet DH after he finished work Saturday and then head to London. It would have cut short our time away, but better than nothing.
HOWEVER!!!!! - he is now working Sunday aswell, so the London trip is off. That has upset me somewhat. But the worst part....  Do we all know what next Sunday is?!?! That's right - Mothers Day.

I shall now be spending it alone. 

I'm really really upset about it. I was looking forward to it so much and us all being together. It might be just another day to some, but it meant something to me. 

So, we are acting really childish and ignoring each other.

Great weekend!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie -   to you. I'm sure it is no consolation, but it is much the same situation here (without the not speaking part). Dh was working all yesterday and today, and goes away for 3 days tomorrow. We were supposed to be going away next weekend and have cancelled (OK can't blame dh for all of that - SIL was going to babysit and dogsit and now can't - but dh has to work one day too).

Could you go to London on your own? Was that the trip where you were going with other couples? Could you take a female friend instead? seems a shame for you to miss out.

Is he still looking for other jobs? Would there be less weekend working if he changed?

Got to go, W has awoken. Back later, xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Annie sorry to hear about your troubles with DH have you made any progress since you posted?  What's DH doing about finding another job? (DF made no progress...) Hope you're ok, you're quiet today.

Hello Emma, Deedee, Donna, Polly.

Made some inroads at the weekend. Got the wedding rings, mine is absolutely gorgeous. It's 18ct white gold with three square settings with diamonds in along the front. Matches the engagement ring as same material and square diamond. However, they don't fit snugly together as engagement ring stone protrudes out of the band on either side. However not returning the ring and didn't want one specially made with a hollow in it so think I'll ask DF for an eternity ring in a year's time or after first baby (please!) and wear engagement ring on the left hand then. Also got a lacy bolero in ivory from Monsoon to wear with the dress. It looks great if I say so myself. 

MIL - only minor digs were made at me but I had to eat a bakewell tart she'd brought round - absolutely gross! 

Been meaning to ask, what else can I do to up chances of a BFP? Obviously have come off pill and am charting ovulation (looks like af might be here on big day ) and got some folic acid to start taking from beginning of April. What else can we do/eat?

xxx

PS Most annoyed, I got *another* flat tyre this morning.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - glad things went OKish with MIL. Very brave of you to eat the tart (wasn't poisoned was it? ). The ring sounds gorgeous.
I have a huge book that tells you all about what you should and shouldn't eat. I'll dig it out this evening and do a list for you. I did follow it to some extent. The ones I remember that you should avoid are caffeine, alcohol, peas and beans (I remember Donna not believing me about that one) and strawberries. I was really annoyed about the beans because I'd grown lots on my allotment but didn't want to jeapardise my chances. 

Annie - how are things today. Are you and dh speaking again. Sorry if I didn't come across as suitably sympathetic yesterday. I did feel for you, but was really tired and grumpy myself and things came out wrong. 

I was at the end of my tether with W yesterday - he grizzled all day long and I was home alone and the house was a state - but he's better today. We're back at the GPs. The rash looks a bit better today, so perhaps I shouldn't go.

Donna, Polly - come back!

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

I'm back!

Will post soon, but I would have quietly and calmly suggested to MIL that she would obviously NOT be happy at your wedding, and that you would, so understandingly, release her from her committment. Then smack her!

PANTS!!!!!! Surely they will match your bra And so you need to get several sets to take home and try with the dress. Tights? Stockings? (matching suspender belt?) The kind of bra you are suggesting will flatten your boobs horizontally (not against your chest, but mis-shape them) unless you really take your time to shop around and make sure it is GREAT quality, and not cheap. Expect at least £100 for underwear, if not more. Speaking as a person who makes (theoretically) clothes, and has online forums with other sewists, many of whom make wedding dresses as a business, the worst kind of customer is the one who doesn't buy the underwear BEFORE the dress is designed, made. What in fact would be ideal is to get the underwear that gives you the most fantastic sillouette and then design the dress over it. I know that isn't the situation that you are in, but I'm mentioning it to underline how important this is to your big day. The right foundation will make a mediocre dress look fabulous, but the wrong one will make a fabulous dress look like a rag. I have an article about kinds of support for different dresses - they are not pretty, as it is a technical article, but it might help you understand what you need to be looking for. 

Oooops - that almost turned into a long one!  
Love 
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - good to have you back.  Blimey, if I was Claire I'd be in real old panic after reading all that. 

Claire - the food list, as promised 

Things you should eat more of:
1. Meat, especially lean red meat and poultry - high in protein, promotes ovulation.
2. Complex carbs, such as wholegrain bread and pasta, fruit, veg - encourages hormonal and reproductive signals from the brain to the body.

Things to avoid:
1. Simple carbs (the yummy ones), such as white bread, cake, sugary snacks
2. Peas - contain m-xylohrdroquinone, a natural contraceptive (also important for men - can reduce sperm by 50%)
3. Soybeans - contain excessive estrogen which disrupts ovulation (good for PMT though, apparently)
4. Artificial sweeteners - saccharin, aspartame.
5. Fizzy drinks - disrupts hypoglycemic levels which, in turn ,disrupts ovulation.
6. Peanut butter and spinach - deplete the body's calcium reserves.
7. Processed meats (hot dogs, salami, ham etc)  - not sure why?
8. Caffeine
9. Strawberries

For men, good things:
1. Lots of vit C rich fruit and veg
2. Green veg - broccoli, kale, chard, etc
3. Sunflower seeds

I'm sure there are more in another book. Part 2 to follow later.....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Claire - Wow! haven't you got alot to be process there! If I remember - drink lots of water to keep your cervical mucus flowing! Keep an eye on that stuff too. Helps detect ovulation.

Emma - How did Will get on at the Dr's?

Polly - Great to hear from you 

Thanks for the support (Emma, you were sympathtic  )Things have thawed slightly here. We are at least speaking again. I'm still going to London on Saturday, but with a friend now. It feels somewhat bitter sweet. Yes, I get a night away - but I was looking forward to some quality time with my hubby. 
I've felt very down this weekend. I have alot to think about  
The whole reason for us going was to do a favour for some friends. They had booked the hotel and then weren't able to go. I then offered to take it off them giving me and DH a reason to have a night away. I stupdily didn't ask my friend how much she'd want for the hotel and tonight she's called and told me and I nearly fell off the chair! I thought she'd give it to us a bit cheaper as she was going to loose the whole lot. She's called tonight and she's knocked about £60 off what she paid. My own fault for not doing a deal before, but I thought that was a bit cheeky!

Right, can't linger tonight. Need to get me and the girl ready for tomorrow.

night x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I was feeling terrible. You'd said what a tough time you were having, and all I did was moan about my lot. Then you were so (unusually) quiet that I thought you were p****d off. I think its more a case of me being overtired and over-analysing everything.  I'm glad you're talking again though. 
I was thinking about things of this nature today. It really is true what people say. You shouldn't have a child to 'bring you together' (not that any of us did that, I think). They really do put a strain on relationships in a way I'd never have thought possible before having one.

Will's rash is marginally better, but he has been less grumpy today (thank goodness - I even swore at him yesterday, then felt really, really bad  ). I think the underlying cause of the rash hadn't been dealt with, and the antibiotics were making him feel out of sorts. Apparently they didn't contain penicillin though as the GP remembered dh's allergy. Anyway, he now has to take some steroids for 3 days and go back if it hasn't cleared up by Thursday. Why didn't he just prescribe those in the first place?

Claire - can't find the other book listing yet more yummy foods you shouldn't eat.  Both books are American, and I'm not sure how seriously they should be taken.

Early night for me tonight. Dh is away for 3 days. 

Sweet dreams,
Emma, xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, Claire, I didn't mean to scare you - just realise that you need to allocate time to get your undies!

Emma, Annie,  sorry about Mothers' Day - it should be really special for both of you.  Maybe you can have it for your own little families on another day, so you get to celebrate? It's not the same as your DH's thinking about it ahead of time, but that is men for you isn't it? But if you have it on another day, he/they will get it underlined for next year - and you can both plan a girly weekend away on Fathers' Day to get your own back! .

Donna??
Deedee??
Sarylou??

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Sorry, I am finding it really hard to post at work. The world and his wife can see my screen now they've moved me. I'm not ignoring you - honest!

Polly - Thanks for the support  . You're right - it is men! Why did I expect anything less   Hopefully there'll be a ncie something waiting for me on Sunday! Sparkly in a box marked Tiffany perhaps!?! I can dream!

Emma - Honestly, don't fret. You sound like you're having just as tough a time as me at the moment! How has today been for you and Master W?
I agree with you aswell on the "strain" thing. It crept up on me too even after I spent my entire pregnancy swearing it never would. Do you feel it's happening with you slightly then? I think it's getting the 50/50 feeling when a little person is thrown into the mix. That's how it feels for me I think. Seems my DH gets his cake and eats it and I'm the one stuck at home every night, weekend, bank holiday. He can play golf, football and whatever else he wants to do as he can gurantee I'll be home. When I want to do something I have to plan it with him weeks in advance. I've found that really hard after being able to go where I want and when.

Well, work was fine again today. Hannah apparentley has made me a surprise (wonder what that could be). GIL funeral is tomorrow. I went to see her at the chapel of rest yesterday. So I might not get online til late tomorrow.

Love and hugs to all of us. Think we need it right now


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - big   to you. Sounds like you do need it. Hope everything goes as well as it can tomorrow. I know it is a cliche, but she had a good innings, didn't she, and got to meet the lovely Hannah.
To answer your question, yes. I've felt our relationship be under a lot of strain since Will, in a way I'd never felt before. I think, in part, its the tiredness which makes everything blow up out of all proportion. My spare time seems so precious now that there isn't much of it, so I get really peeved with dh when he makes a mess in the house (one hour of frantic scrubbing the kitchen and 3 dishwasher loads on Monday after he cooked on Sunday evening). He doesn't even realise he is doing it. He will help out with things if i ask, but it rarely occurs to him to offer. He goes to work, and then at weekends decides what he wants to do (go to rugby matches, watch rugby, play computer games), and then fits W into the space left (if any) after this. I always have to put W first and, like you, book time off with him in advance.
He is working silly hours at the moment, but that doesn't bother me (much). He's in line for a major promotion next year and has to prove he's ready for it.
Sorry, so tired I can't even explain coherently what has been bugging me.

Tiffany box (with Tiffany gift inside) sounds lovely. 

Polly - that is really sweet of you, but actually I'm not that bothered about Mothers Day at all. I think its a lot of nonsense (although I've sent something to my mum, who disagrees, for a quiet life). I was just fed up that we couldn't have our weekend away. Going to see MIL on Sunday instead. 

Will still isn't right, and puked up tonight's milk (containing his steroid).  Been at SIL's today - lovely day but I'm exhausted now. 

Night, night,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

How are we all today? 

I'm feeling rather fragile this morning. After dropping Lady H off at nursery, DH & I thought it would be great idea to go and have a fry up together and read the papers. It was absolute bliss, I can't even begin to tell you! We sat and chatted, ate, read - lovely! BUT - I think I ate something a bit dodgy because by tea time last night I was feeling really ill and ended up being violently sick late last night. 

DH took care of everything last night. He sorted Lady H, the dog, the house. I was in bed at 6pm! I've actually made it into work today and am currently sat here slowly eating a piece of dry toast.I'm hoping if I sit here quietly I'll get through the day!

Hope you're all well xxx

Emma - How are you feeling today? How's Will? You don't need to explain any further, i hear you loud and clear on the DH front. Sounds like both our DH's need a rocket up the bum!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - you poor thing.  Is it definitely a food poisoning thing? Could you be pg again?  Whatever it is, it sounds horrible. Hope you make it through the day.

How was the funeral? Glad dh rallied round to look after you and Hannah. 

Will seems much better, thank you. He has finished the course of steroids, and there is still some trace of the rash. I'm hoping that within a couple of days he'll be normal again.

Off to M&T group this morning.

Claire - is everything OK? You're very quiet.  Perhaps you're busy working........

Polly, Donna, Deedee - hello!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

The vag team have gone awol again.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm here! 

Sorry, it was tough to post again at work. Not that I had much to say!!!

I felt a bit ropey again this afternoon. Had a little sit down when Hannah went to bed. Feeling a bit better again now   Early night for sure!

Emma - It might be a tummy bug rather than food poisoning. I heard this afternoon that there's a 24 bug doing the rounds. Who knows?!?! Def not pg again  

Funeral was good. I can't be sad at ones where the person lived to a ripe old age. I see it more as a celebration of their life and I'm happy for them. 91 is bloody good! She had a good life! 

How was M&T today?

Polly - Hiya lov! Big kiss for you x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly
 Annie

I'll keep hunting for the others. 

Annie - glad you got through the day and are feeling a bit better. Hope you're right as rain by tomorrow.

I have nothing to say either, I was just relying on everyone else having more exciting lives and telling me all about it. 
M&T was really nice, actually, and W was Ok throughout.  Other than that I've been having a big spring clean this week (all that sunshine revealed just how dusty the house was ). I made a fab chocolate cake this afternoon too (the diet is going brilliantly, as you can see).

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

You should try my diet Emma. It's called "catch a 24 hour tummy bug" and be put off food for days   I keep having flashbacks at what I threw up last night -eeeewww!!

I'm trying to find some nice invitations for Hannah's b.day party. Do you know of a good designer/supplier? I'm thinking of hiring a children entertainer aswell. Someone who can come and do those weird animal shapes with balloons and all that chaff. Keep the kids happy! My simple BBQ is spiralling already


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of the event in Hello!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- Emma! That'll be Hannah's wedding photos when she marries a Beckham!

Good Morning Lovely Vag Team!

How are we all this sunny day?

There's a whole load of stuff going on here today in aid of Comic Relief. I was asked to dress in school uniform, but am here in my comfy jeans and a t-shirt! I am all for charity, but school uniform - no thanks! I'll do my part by contributing to the cake stall  

Speak to you all when I can sneak back. Have a lovely Friday.

Claire - Where are you? It's Friday girl, we want to know what you're up to this weekend!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad you're feeling better (I'm assuming you are if you're planning to eat cake). 

Come back everyone else......

Lovely sunny day here too. I heard mention of snow next week though, so enjoy it whilst it lasts. Going to go food shopping this morning. We've got a big family lunch on Sunday and dh volunteered to bring pudding, except now he's working. So muggins here has to think of something to make and make it.  I was going to do trifle, but then remembered lots of them don't like it (weirdos).
I'm very excited at the thought of buying vegetables today.  We have been having a veg box until now, but found we were getting too much stuff we didn't like, so we cancelled. 

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

Annie, hope you're feeling better soon.  Re food poisoning I had that a few years ago from sausages and I felt ill for quite some days after so it could still be that.  

Sorry for the absence.  Was busy at work then pc crashed then been on leave yesterday and today.  Mad times, had our new fence installed yesterday and people round to quote on new windows/doors and fascias (unbelievably, my parents have offered to pay ), broadband set up at home  and work being done on the kitchen.  Today's been better, we went to the tip then DF and I went to the zoo  for a few hours off.  Got to do some gardening now and put together the new coffee table which (hopefully) matches the existing furniture, it's all go.  Also been trying to sort out a problem as DHL have lost my voile panels parcel and I can't get hold of the company I bought them off they are stocktaking, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Anyway tomorrow and Sunday are quieter.  More work on the kitchen but other than that just going out for a meal on Sat night, and DF is referreeing on Sunday.  Oh and picking the lucky double glazing company to do their stuff.

Hope everyone else ok.  Got to go now and help DF in the garden, madly doing the vegetable patch! 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire  - my goodness! Even by your standards you've managed to fit a lot into 2 days.  I can't believe you have anything left still to do.
We've got to get some fascia boards replaced. Is it very expensive to do so?
   to you getting broadband.

Pleasant but dull day here. Food shopping, yet more spring cleaning, and now it is nearly time for DOND and chocolate cake.  Decided to make bread and butter pudding for the family gathering.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Broadband at home - hoorah! Now we don't have to wait for weekday mornings to chat to you. Or maybe we will as you're always so busy. Maybe you should change your name from Goblin1975 to Tazmanian Devil!?! Or Whirlwind  
That's really nice of your folks to help out with the window costs. We think MIL is going to get our driveway done for us. She keeps asking how much our quotes have been  
Is it just you and DF having dinner tomorrow night?

Emma - She's doing well on DOND today! Don't think I've ever seen all the blues go! Would you have dealt at the £30k though?!?!

Well, done my bit of housework for the day. Need to go and pack for London - yipee!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - it is all a bit immaterial now, but I would have taken the £30K. (incidentally, do you do the online thing (I do ). I'm going to win that one day. ).

Enjoy London!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just popped on.  

Annie, hope you're enjoying London, think you've already gone lost track of things in the last few days ...  (and feeling better)  

Emma, fasicas - we only need to do the porch and bit above the kitchen and lounge windows as the top bits were already done.  That little lot is about £700.  Looks better than wood though and doesn't need painting. 

Hello everyone else.  

Got to go, MIL is expected at any minute. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - maybe the thing we need replacing isn't a fascia after all. It is a wooden strip across the house just below the roof.  £700 sounds quite a lot.

Hope all goes well with MIL. Don't take any nonsense. 

Went shopping in St Albans this morning. Got myself a nice new swimming costume.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I know what bit you mean, I _think_ it's a fascia. Ours is already done up there luckily, think it's so expensive thanks to the porch which is rotting .

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi! Speaking quietly today as I have a thick head 

[size=10pt]I had a great time last night thanks guys! Once I eventually found ther car park. Even with bloody sat nat we ended up going round and round central london for an hour! I was useless!

We managed to get tickets to see Blood Brothers, then had dinner and then back to the hotel bar for a night cap. 2.30 I went to bed this morning and was awake at 6am thanks to a rattling window  I was really dissapointed with the hotel. Considering they charge £300 a night for their standard room  I've had better facilities at a £40 a night Travelodge. Nether the less I had a great time. Missed my Lady H though 

Claire - How's it going with you know who?!?!

Emma - Fantastic piccie of Master W. It has spurned me on to get a new one of Hannah on here!

Standby. Got to go find the camera!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - £300 for 3.5 hours sleep.    Glad you had a good time though. I don't envy you driving around central London.

Claire - hope all went well with MIL.

Polly, Donna, Deedee - hope you're all OK (and back online soon).

We're all coughing and sneezing here. Went to SIL's for lunch, with MIL too. Dh had to work. 

Early night for me,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I'm at home today. Woke up at 4am with a pounding headache. It still hadn't shifted this morning, so after dropping Hannah at school I did a u turn and went straight back to bed for 3 hours! Feeling a bit better now. Enjoying having the house to myself for a shaort while.

Emma - Are you ok today? Were you cross/upset that DH had to work yesterday? I'm coughing and sniffling here too as is Hannah, but what's new there    

Food shopping planned here this afternoon. Also need to schedule in an MOT and seen than my car tax is due. There goes my savings again  

Have a god day everyone x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Annie, hope you're better soon!  We must be on the same MOT and tax cycle, I got my tax disc at the weekend and have my MOT at start of April, praying there's nothing wrong as £s are tight with the house and wedding!

Glad the London trip was still good, although £300 for a hotel room, I'd want a week for that! 

Emma, hope you're better soon too!  

All ok with MIL, I'm being super nice and she can't shout at someone who's being nice to her!   I even made her a cake for mothers day, perhaps she'll be shamed into being a better person. 

No wedding developments but hoping to get the menu choices to the venue this week and table plans.  Also won a bid for a bridesmaids tiara on ebay so that's almost sorted.

Think I may get a ttc book from the library, any of you do that?

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire - you are the perfect daughter in law. I don't think I've ever made MIL a cake, or even thought about doing so.  I hope she starts appreciating you soon.  
I don't think I did get any ttc books from the library - the one where we used to live was hopeless. 

Annie - Glad you're feeling better now. No, I wasn't cross with dh about yesterday. I knew he had to work, so that was that. He was back by 4pm, and then moaning the whole evening about how ill he was (he has the same annoying cough/cold as me).  
I hope that's a typo at the end of your post ('have a god day') or have you found religion? 

I feel a bit better today, but had a rather disturbed night. The pesky child woke up a ew times.  Need to tidy up yet again this afternoon. How does the house get so messy?

When will Donna be back with us?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Feeling fully recovered from the headache now. Just popped on quickly to look at birthday invites for Hannah, then need to go and do some cooking for her. How riveting!

I thought Donna would be back by now. But, saying that you never can tell with these broadband companies  

Claire - Well done on the tiara purchase   
You are being uber nice to MIL. Way above and beyond the call of duty! But all in the name of peace and harmony among the ranks I know. 
I did have one book that was given to me. It was called something along the lines of "the natural way to conceive" I didn't find them anymore helpful to be honest. They all say the same things - monitor your cycle, watch for signs of ovulation, have bms on the days either side of it and simply get on down and see what happens. Save yourself the £'s Claire and just get cosy with DF! We'll all help you the other stuff! I'd say between us we could probably write a book for you  

Emma - Def a typo at the end of my last post   

right - need to crack on. Night x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

One very, very   Emma here. Will was awake and screaming pretty much non-stop last night from 11pm until 4am. I couldn't do anything to placate him, and couldn't really work out what was bothering him at all - no fever, wasn't hungry or thirsty. I gave him Calpol, but that didn't seem to make the slightest difference. He was so noisy that even dh couldn't sleep through it. I feel like the most useless mother known to man.  Then he woke up again at 7am, bright as a button and ready to start the day (unlike me).

Anyway, moaning over.....

Hope you're all well. Very   today, isn't it. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, poor you Emma. Usually when Hannah does that it's because of teeth. Has Will got any coming through right now?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Can't see any new ones Annie, but perhaps they're bubbling under.  He does keep biting my fingers though......


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

thought it was time to show my face again.   Just been having a bit of a hard time recently - as the liklihood of starting on the next stage gets closer, it gets more frightening  

Anyway I am still here....

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly. Glad you are still there. I was wondering if it was something like that. Is it exciting as well as frightening? Do you have a rough date for things yet? Are you still looking at April?

You will get through this, somehow.  

Have you met that little grandson yet? How is all that going?


Got to go any have a tidying blitz now  and keep putting it off. Got a plumber coming round tomorrow. Dh thinks I'm mad tidying up for a plumber...


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi  

Polly - Great to hear from you. I understand why you've stayed quiet lately. You must be petrified. What's the next step? Are we waiting to hear from the clinic to say they've got some eggs for you?

I was thinking of you this afternoon actually. I had an unexpected knock at the door from a girl I have only met half a dozen times. She's a friend of a friend. I had heard that she'd been having problems conceiving. Anyway she had a set back in her treatment today and was out walking and happened upon my street and decided to pop in to off load her frustration on someone who had also had problems ttc.  After we started chatting she explained that her problems are also a result of botched surgery when she was younger. She was feeling like the only person in the world who was going through this until I explained a good friend of mine was having a similar experience. 

Are you feeling excited about Spain at all or is it all just too daunting? Is it the thought of getting back on the rollercoaster of IVF craziness?

Emma - I'd be cleaning for a plumber visit too. You're definitely not mad. 

On my own tonight so I shall be back later. Polly - here for a chat tonight if you fancy it


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi 

Thanks girls 

To answer, yes I think I can expect to hear from them anytime. I contacted them at the end of Feb to see what the timescale was, and they said they were starting people who went for a first appt in September, and so would be expecting to do October people in March (us). Well we went at the very end of October, so I think we might get the call in early April. Then we go through the whole thing and get transfer about six weeks later. Gulp. 

I was feeling quite down at the weekend - you know how you do milestones for Christmas, birthday, new year....and mothers' day.....? I really planned to come on and say Happy Mothers' Day to you mums here, but I just couldn't do it. It took me all day to be able to call my own mother at a time when I thought I could get through it without crying. And of course af arrived. Not that I didn't expect it, as there was no reason to be at all hopeful. Which is another thing. I can't remember the last time we actually managed to do the deed....I think that all the trying has messed up our lovelife - we just don't seem to get the pieces to fit at all. At least we keep trying, which is good, but I am getting so fed up with it not working. I feel that we should both go out and have affairs, just to remember how it is done! 

Annie, I am so sorry for your friend, I don't know if it would help her to talk to me, but if it would, we can sort something out. I was very proud to be called a good friend 

Seeing grandson on Sunday I think, for the first time. 

Take care all, and Emma, is this the same plumber or have you got one worth shaving your legs for? (in which case, send him up the road to me )

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - your post made me quite . Let's keep everything crossed that next Mothers' Day will be a special day for you.  (If it is any consolation - and I know it isn't - I don't find these 'special' days special at all, just not painful as they used to be).

We don't seem to manage to 'do the deed' either, so so much for ttc #2. I'm sure that the pressure of you both desperately wanting things to work means that they just don't. It is a sign of just how strong your relationship is though that you keeping trying.

My af came on Sunday too, so perhaps we can attempt things at the same time.

On a more trivial note, yes it is the same plumber. Really lovely chap, but no George Clooney. Just realised that it has been _ages_ since I shaved my legs.  He has been and gone. He's managed to do 2 out of 3 jobs that I wanted, but the 3rd isn't possible. Looks like we'll have to have our (very 1970s) ensuite gutted and replaced sooner than anticipated.

How is everyone else today?

Off to fix my tumle drier now. It is beeping at me in an annoying manner.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Visions of Emma heading off towards the tumble dryer with a spanner and a determined glint.....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Not too bad here today. Had a bit of a run in with "The Deputy" this morning but vented my concerns to "The Boss" and all sorted. 
Not kidding here - but my best friend is escorting my Mum to Court this afternoon. I feel   telling you guys about this, but it's to do with a really old debt that my Mum had with my Dad back in the late 80's and we're still trying to sort it out. I couldn't get out of work, so my friend is kindly going for me. She's been my friend and known my family since those days so knows the situation well. Hope I don't have to go bail my Mum out after work     

Polly - I'm so sorry you found M.Day really tough going. And there was me bleating on about being on my own that day. I'm very ashamed and sorry for being so unsupportive to you.
I know that next year is going to be a very different story for you and in fact - I think we should make that our day to meet up finally. Us and our babies - including yours Polly! Big celebrations next year  
I can't wait to hear all about your Grandson! 

Emma - I haven't shaved my legs for an embarassingly long time - but I did have S last night! First time in ages and it was gooooood   
How's your tumble dryer?!?! Have you spun it on a fast cycle one too many times  

Aaah, better go before I get really smutty! 

Back later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - you're not far off the mark.  All fixed now.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - we crossed posts. Just going to read.

I'm very jealous of you not only managing but enjoying sex.  What's the secret? There'll be a hannah 2 before we know it. 
On a related theme, are you using tampons now? I can't get on with them at all since having Will. In fact, it seems to get worse each month. Haven't even managed to get one to stay in this time.  I feel rather anniyed with myself about it all. I feel too   to go back to the GP and ask if they really did sew me up properly.

Hope you're mum gets on Ok today.

Dryer is fixed. Turns out there's a hidden bit that you're supposed to clean out once in a while and I, erm, never have (had it about 6 months too).


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

Been busy at work again  so not managed to log on when I wanted.

We haven't had a lot of s either since moving into the house but we did manage a fortnight ago.    Guess I'll need to get more into practice!  Unfortunately if my cycles stabilised straight away I will have af on the wedding day and honeymoon, I am a bit  about that but what can I do.  Bit concerned about wearing an ivory dress though...........   

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire  - sometimes stress can delay af for a few days, and there's just a chance you might bet a bit stressed before the big day.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I was thinking that, or maybe you can just decide it is not going to happen.....after all, if we can keep af's away by hoping we are pg, we should be able to do it for other reasons... 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I _knew_ I'd read something about this somewhere recently so went off and did a bit of a search. You can get your GP to prescribe something called Norethisterone (may have the spelling wrong). It does something to your hormones and delays af, and is often prescribed for this very reason. Might have side effects though....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh thanks Emma for doing a search for me.  

Hmmmm.  I'm torn.  On the one hand I don't want af around but on the other I don't want to muck up my cycles after carefully noting things down as we're so keen to start ttc (I've just looked it up and read that that can happen) - or any nasty side effects.  

     

Will give it some thought.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I wonder if you could take it now, or in the next week or so, to disrupt _this_ cycle rather than the one due to end with af at wedding time, if you see what I mean. I don't know what the timeframe is with this stuff. If it was possible you might get the nasty side effects out of the way beforehand.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - There's no scret to the S thing. Maybe it's because I don't wonder if "this is it" when we do it. Now it's just for fun - for the first time in 5 or 6 years   
I have to confess that I've not used tampons. I have two boxes of the things upstairs as I swore I'd keep going with them. It's sheer laziness that I'm not. I have a real "well I don't need to now" attitude about it. That's awful after what the vag team went through to get me to use them. I owe it to us all to start using them again. I make my pledge here and now!

Claire - Tough decision with the AF/wedding. I can see why you wouldn't want to mess around with your cycles when you're just getting to grips with them. I know it's not ideal for it to be around on your wedding day, but it might be worth it for the greater good?
But I can confirm that you're right about the practice at bms! Definitely going to be needing to do it a smidgey bit more  

Polly -   So true!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just saying good morning, got loads of work to do, so I am hanging about here... 

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just wondering about Donna: she normally manages to get on somehow, even when her internet is down...I hope she is ok.....not at all like her to be so absent for so long.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I thought that too Polly. I will text her and see if she is OK. Better go and dig out that instruction book again. Why do I struggle with texting when every 5 year old can manage it? Even my parents do it.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello all

Apologies for my absences.  VERY busy at work and a million deadlines due next week.   Hoping to have time to chat tomorrow but will see. 

Emma, good idea re contacting Donna, I'll pop back later to see if you've had a response.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys

Just popped on to see if we had heard from Donna. It is a bit worrying now


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Sorry  it is all my fault - got sidetracked and then completely flummoxed by this texting thing and can't find my instruction book.  
Annie, Polly I'm going to PM you both with Donna's number and perhaps one of you could text her as I know you'll both be infinitely more capable than me. When she had the twins she replied within seconds of getting any texts.
Sorry to worry you all,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I've sent a message. I'll be straight here as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Annie!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!! We have a donor!!!!!!!!!


Bloody Hell!


AGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

Polly
x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhh! Polly - That's AMAZING! Holy Poop -  I nearly screamed at my desk.

Jesus, Jospeh & Mary, I can't function. I'm shaking.

Tell us more. Tell us everything.What happens now?!?!

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

I'm going to do a celebration spin in my chair 

GO POLLY, GO POLLY, GO POLLY, GO POLLY!!

Woooo! This is the best news!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

OMG Polly - that is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is the best news ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What happens now. Tell us all.

I'm absolutely thrilled for you and dh.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

All I know at the moment is the donor's age, height, weight, colouring, bloodgroup,occupation and interests. They sound fine! I will ring the clinic soon (as soon as they open!) to let them know when my last af was and next one expected. Hopefully it helps that af started earlier this week, on the other hand it might mean waiting til the next one to start. Keep you posted!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

This is just so exciting, Polly. Perhaps they're open now - time difference and all that? I'm hopeless at waiting for news. 
Crikey, if it was this cycle that would be next week or somehting wouldn't it. 

Have you got a huge grin on your face?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - stop keeping us in suspense!!! Have you spoken to Spain!?!?! What did they say!?!

Or are you busy packing your bags to get over there    

Oooohhhh, I've got butterflies


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

_Still_ no more news.....

Speaking of which, is there no word from Donna yet?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OK, sorry to keep you waiting...I had go out this morning to deliver a bid, and had to keep stopping the car to phone - got to speak to the right person on third time (I don't mind, as I know they spend a lot of time with each couple). So I said YES!!!! Ooer, I think that is what DH and I agreed! 

A bit more information means that now I know that the eye colour is closer than I first thought, and hair is about right. My biggest question, I realised, was IS SHE NICE! They said she was, they don't accept people who are ugly or they don't like (how awful, but reassuring!  ).

So they are now drawing up a plan, which might include me going on the pill for a month, or maybe they might put me on that part way through the cycle. Anyway, until I get the plan, it is all speculation, so I will keep you posted. But Transfer is likely to be mid-end May.  

Nothing from Donna yet?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

How exciting! It all sounds so real (and near) now. 

So lovely to hear you sounding happy again.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly- It really is so exciting for you. I'm thrilled to bits for you & DH. Can't wait til May!

No news from Donna which is a bit concerning. I hope she's alright


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm inclined to think that if something were wrong with Donna or someone in her family she'd have her phone on all the time and would be in touch. 

Don't know what to think, really.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to worry you I have cahnged my mobile number which is why you haven't been able to contact me sorry  I did text you Emma but you obviously didn't get it.
I am using brothers computer today.
When I moved I didn't have a phone for a week then Internet couldn't be transferred for 2 weeks  now I have both but my computer wont turn on I am so pi$$ed off!

Havn't had our deposit back from landlord so may be going to court over that.
My ex boss ( I have now resigned) is being funny over my last 3 payments of mat pay so may have to take her to court as well! Its all go at the moment.

Boys are doing very well and are enjoying 2 meals a day 

Polly fantastic news about the donner I am so happy for you

Annie sorry abour GIL glad your enjoying being back at work.

Sorry haven't read through all the posts yet.

Claire good luck for your big day (don't think I have missed it)

Not sure when I will be back 

I miss you all

I will PM 1 of you my new mumber then if they could pass it on I can keep in touch with you all through text and phone calls as I have no idea when or even if my computer can be fixed

Love to all

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, congratulations on your news, you sound so excited and rightly so!  May will be a big month all round.

      

Still nothing from Donna, that is worrying.    I'll check back tomorrow for more news if I get the chance.

Have been thinking a lot about that pill Emma mentioned and I'm tending towards NOT taking it as I was so keen to start ovulating properly and correcting my cycles asap etc.  As the cycles are so far going, if I'm lucky I'll be on day 4 of af by the wedding which isn't so bad, if I'm unlucky then  as god knows how you deal with things under a dress like that.   Or maybe my cycles won't have settled down and my predictions will be all wrong.

Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend?  We have a man coming to disconnect the gas to our cooker tomorrow then off to meet a friend for lunch.  Otherwise it's kitchen fitting all the way.   Hoping to make significant progress. 

Have a good one everyone.  Lots to celebrate this week.

                                                
xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, we crossed posts.  So pleased to hear all is well! x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I had SUCH an interesting morning!!!!! Guess who I bumped into in Waitrose? Only EMMA and WILL!!!!! I have to tell you that he is totally scrummy!! And Emma is lovely too, of course . We had a lovely half-hour in a cafe, a bit wierd, but so nice!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - you beat me to it! Thank you for accosting me. I'm glad so we did it, and would love to do it again. I felt _so_ flustered and have been worrying all afternoon that you'd think I was a total idiot. 
(I ran back to the car after I left you, slightly panicking because I was over my 2 hours, and there wasn't even anyone in the kiosk checking tickets).

I think meeting you has proved to be *the* most exciting thing Will has ever done. He slept for 1.5 hours after we got back (unheard of), and then had to go to bed extra early because he was dropping off in his highchair. 

Hope all goes well tomorrow,
Emma, xxx
p.s I thought you looked ever so glamorous in the flesh....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - I don't know what part of your post made me laugh the most, the idea that I thought you an idiot, or the idea that I am glamorous (apart from the boots....which are!). I LOVED Will to bits too...it is SUCH a long time since I held a baby - I just adored being chewed! LOL

Definitely we'll do it again!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I had a touch too much wine last night and have a bit of a hangover this morning.  It has been ages since that happened.

Polly - I stand by what I said. I do think you are _very_ glamorous, and thought that before you pointed out the fab boots. You are welcome to hold Will any time you fancy being nibbled and chewed. 

How is everyone else this morning?

Claire will have finished her kitchen, organised 300 things for the wedding, and cooked a cake by now, at the very least.

Annie - you're very quiet. How are the preparations for Birthday Party of the Year coming along? Did you find invitations? Is dh home this weekend?

Dh is home today for the first time in ages.  We're going to go out to the Farmers Market soon. Don't know yet what else the day has in store....

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

WHAT!!!!!! Oh how rude! You guys met 

I just wish I could have been there! I'm so jealous! Claire will popping round for coffee next. I'm going to have to re locate at this rate.

Emma - I bet Polly was glam. Always knew she would be 

Polly - I also knew that Will would be scrummy 

Well, I'm having a very mixed weekend. Yesterday was great. Hannah went to my Mum's for the afternoon and DH & I went into town and met a group of our friends for lunch. We haven't done that for so long. It was lovely.
Then yesterday evening everything went horribly wrong. Hannah screamed the house down for 2 hours and we have discovered at the out of hours clinic (i practiaclly live there), that she has yet *another* ear infection. They won't give me anymore antibiotics as Hannah is probably immune to them by now. I have to take her to the GP tomorrow to get a referral to the ENT Dept at the hospital. In the meantime the best I can do for her is ride it out with Calpolfren.

I have then cooked roast dinner for 6 today, entertained guests and tried to keep Hannah happy.

Ooh - and ordered invitations. Standby for a new piccie! Only problem is I didn't realise I had to confirm a few things with the venue. Just hoping I can still have it!

I am now about to collapse on the sofa and watch all the things I put on Sky + over the weekend. Then psych myself up for a long night and week.

Night Girlies!

P.S - Still jealous!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, we didn't do it on purpose! It really was a chance meeting....although strangely, we both said that we had a strong feeling that we would bump into each other yesterday.

In fact, we had seen each other about six weeks ago, but neither were quite sure, so we didn't accost each other - I saw Emma's DH in the carpark, and was quite struck by the fact that Will looks so much like him, but Emma had her back to me, and although I saw them several times that morning, she always did have her back to me. So I didn't want to go up to her DH and say, excuse me, but you look like you might be the father of a friend's baby!!!!!  . Emma also saw us, and wasn't sure.....  So we talked about it, and worked out that we were who we were, so when I saw that familiar back view standing at the next checkout to us.....well, I nonchalently strolled past, trying to clock a look at Will to be sure. iI must have looked really silly, as I couldn't be sure as he had his hood up. On the return equally nonchalent stroll, I realised it WAS Emma, and she recognised me. So we went off with my DH to have a cuppa. Now that is an interesting situation, to meet someone you only know from the internet in Waitrose, and actually have a conversation that doesn't involve shouting out: OMG it's Emma from Vaginismus!!!! or otherwise making it clear to the checkout people and assorted shoppers that we had never actually met. But somehow we did it (I think!)

Oh, I had another lovely day today, we went to see DSS and DSDiL and DGS. So I had a whole other cuddlefest this afternoon. It was the first time I have seen him in the flesh, so it was fantastic. I cuddled him all afternoon, and only let Dh have him for about 15 minutes! He is such a calm baby, had a little wind problem, but I have seen much much worse. It was so nice that I could enjoy him for who he is, and not for who he isn't, if you see what I mean, because of the donor being found. 

Annie, so sorry that H is in that wars again. I hope you get some answers soon. 

take care all

Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi evryone,

POlly- Ive just read about the donor news. that is fantastic- are you still shaking?? Wow things are starting to happen- Im so pleased for you and DH both. xx

Sorry Ive been away girls but things are just so hectic. Christening was last Sunday and went well apart from DH taking 24hour vomiting bug on the day and giving it to me!!
We had my MIL, FIL and SIL staying with us which i found hard going but Ill save all that for another time 

Im sorry that I cant post as often as you guys, I just find it really hard getting the chance. i hope its ok if I only manage to post every now and then.... 

POlly and Emma- How exciting that you 2 met- I think that is fab- 2 people who know sooo much about each others lives yet have never met (until now)- amazing!

Annie- poor Hannah- you must be sick with worry. Hope she feels better soon. A friends little girl had loads of ear infections just like Hannah and ended up having vents put in her ears. I dont know exactly how they work but seemed to do the trick!

Hi Donna and Claire 

dd xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Deedee, of course it is ok if you post when you can, not a problem. It is always good to hear from you.

What a shame about DH feeling bad for the Christening. 
But do tell us about FIL.MIL etc, we all have stories.....mine is that we met DSS and DSDiL today, we offered her a cup of tea, and she said, no, she would get a bottle of wine....it was 3:00 pm!!!!! I like a drink...but!!!!!! Then she proceded to smoke away next to the baby. YUK...LOL (or not)

Take care all
Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Polly - That meeting sounds just perfect. I did snort out loud at the thought of you shouting "Emma from Vaginismus!"  
Yeah - you got to have some DGS cuddles! How gorgoeus is he?!?! I understand that you could really enjoy him yesterday. It's brilliant. 
I keep meaning to ask you how work is going right now?

Deedee - Great to hear from you. You must come back and tell us all about the Christening and the visitors. How is Hannah doing?

Hannah 1 is looking a bit worse for wear this morning but was packed off to Nursery none the less   I'm hoping the other babies will keep her mind off things until I can pick her up and get her to our GP - for all the good that'll probably do  

Anyhoo - best crack on with some work. Still loving it!

Back later x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, how gorgeous is he on a scale of 1-10? about 56!!!! I have just been uploading the photos we took, and he is beyond yummy. DH took some really nice ones of me giving him his bottle, and I can say a week ago, looking at them would have broken my heart, but this morning I am looking and thinking how relaxed and happy I look with him. 

Work is a bit manic this week, I have loads of £££ to spend before the end of it - that is my major stress - making sure I spend all of it, and no more. But although it has been a heavy year workwise, from next week it is a new year, and I can relax a bit and hopefully work more sensible hours. I am enjoying it though, and I have a great staff team now.

Good luck with the GP.

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh I am so JEALOUS that you both met!!!!  I don't think there is any danger of me bumping into either of you though as I have no real idea what you look like!  (and I don't shop in Waitrose )

Annie, love the new piccie of Hannah.  Sorry she's poorly again, hopefully the ENT department will sort it out. 

I had a pretty horrible weekend really.  Had lunch with a friend Saturday but she was in a really bad mood, then had a row with DF in the evening, then last night he rolled home drunk after too many beers with his best mate and snored all night, so I'm really tired.  Then half way to work he realised he didn't have his parking permit in the car and we had to go back so I was late to work as well.   I'm in meetings most of today so won't be on much.  Hope the day improves. 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - sorry you had such a rubbish weekend. I hope things improve today.  Has df not sorted his car out yet (I vaguely remember you complaining about having to travel to work together ages ago)? Did you make any progress with the kitchen? I want to pick your brains later in the week about bathrooms, as someone who has recently had one done......

Annie - I *love* the new picture of Hannah. She is soooooooo beautiful, and what a wonderful smile.  Sorry she has yet another ear infection. That has to be her last one for a while, surely. 
Glad the birthday preparations are coming along well. I was a bit confused about talk of a venue - weren't you going to do something in the local park? Or are you hiring the whole park? 

Deedee - of _course_ it is OK to post every now and then. It is always lovely to hear from you.  Glad the Christening went well, apart from the sickness bug. Did Hannah escape catching it? I'd love to hear your tales of MIL, FIL etc.

Polly - yesterday with DGS sounds so lovely. As I was reading your account of it I kept making 'awwwww' and other similar noises to myself. It is wonderful that you were able to enjoy that very special first meeting with this little one. I have a felling you're going to play a big part in his life. I did  at DSDIL and her drinking and smoking, I'm afraid.  Unbelievable!
I am so glad you didn't yell out 'Emma from Vaginismus' in Waitrose. I'd never have been able to go back. 
A funny thing was that whilst your were 'stalking' me I was stalking someone else - the girl on the checkout. One of the local mothers told me that her 16 year old daughter works there at the weekends, and I was trying to work out if that was her. I concluded that she looked too sweet and innocent to have been getting up to the things her mother thinks she has been doing, so it couldn't be.

I had a lovely day yesterday. Dh was home. We went to a local farmers market in the morning, and dh took Will out in the afternoon to allow me a bit of time alone (wrote some stuff for my Japanese friend's book at long last), and then he came back with lots of lovely plants for the garden. I have a feeling he has been reading posts on here, particularly mine complaining about him being messy in the kitchen. He cooked dinner last night and cleared up properly afterwards.  I was really touched by that.

Right, really should go and do something useful.....
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, Emma - thank-you! It is a cute piccie of her and naturally I think she's beautiful. It's always nice to hear someone else tell you that though   I'd like to think this is the last ear infection, but who knows with my poor girl. I'm taking that referral this time just incase! 
Sorry I confused you about the party. It is at a local park and I assumed we could take our own BBQ's along. Now I have found out I have to apply to hire one of their BBQ's! Got everything crossed that they say yes or I've got to find another venue and throw away 60 invitations!

Sounds like you had a great day yesterday 

Polly - Are we allowed to see a pic of you & DGS? If you need a hand spending some cash, send it my way! I'd have no problem getting rid of it for you  

Claire -  One of those Mondays for you by the sounds of things    Hope things are improving now. 

Back to the In Tray. Made 0 progress this morning!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I've just noticed something odd.  At the side of my posts, underneath my name, it says 'angelic' with a picture of a teddy bear. Where did it come from? What does it mean? I didn't put it there and I'm definitely not angelic.     

Claire - hope the day has improved! 

Annie - thanks for clarifying the birthday party situation. 

Polly - hope you're managing to spend lots of money. You can throw some my way too if you're short of ideas.

Went swimming in the end this morning. It was heaving with people. I'll stick to afternoons in future. Garden stuff this afternoon - it is lovely and sunny and even slightly warm here.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I noticed that a few days ago, Emma, I thought maybe you had done a certain number of posts? 

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I wondered about the teddy bear too!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a quick look in another bit of the forum, and others have them, but not all angelic. They all have over 1000 posts. We need to get Annie to get her posts up to 1000 and see what happens...

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Ahh, interesting. Annie only needs 5 to get there. C'mon Annie...


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

I'm feeling much more  than  now thank goodness.  

Emma, how's the gardening going?  Hope your veggie plot is coming on.  I dug a little herb garden at the weekend so will be cooking wonders with bayleaves, rosemary and chives I hope at some point.  Still a lot to do there though.........

Annie, when I read you were having a 'venue' I started to imagine an event the size of a royal wedding , relieved to hear it was just to do with bbqs!

Hope you all have a good evening.  Don't know if I'll be on tomorrow, working from home awaiting bedroom furniture delivery  and double glazing survey.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire- I've just started writing a guest list. It might be a royal affair! Good to hear things are better this evening  

Right, I shall try and find something to say over 4 more posts!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm, I thought this would be an easy challenge for someone who suffers with verbal diahorea!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

998!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

999!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

1000..... anything?!?!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Nope, nothing. How about now?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

No, nothing. 

Must be for really special people only


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe it is 1500 posts. I'm rather shocked at how many I've notched up.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Aha. That's a bit better.....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

What a chatterbox you are Emma  

Morning Everyone!

How are we all today? Nothing much to report here. We have our annual conference happening on Thursday. Black tie affair. I've been frantically trying to find something to wear and actually managed to find something in a friends wardrobe! I was meant to be having my hair done last night to polish off the look, but my hairdresser is poorly  

I'm going to sneak off for a bit of brekkie down in the restaurant. I'll be back alter, toast in hand!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - black tie thing sounds fun. What will you be wearing? Do you get to take dh? I think men look rather yummy in that get up.

How is Hannah today?

Claire - was last night better? Sorry, forgot to answer your gardening Qs yesterday (I can see Annie nodding off at this point  ). Most of my veg are doing well, thank you. The broad beans, french beans, tomatoes are all in seed trays but are rapidly outgrowing them and need to be potted on or planted out soon. Courgettes and parsley haven't germinated yet; might need to plant some more. Yesterday I was planting out some clematis and verbena plants and moving a few things around. I'm hoping to put up lots of training wires today - supposed to be warm and sunny later once the mist clears.
Your herb garden sounds nice. Do you have thyme too - you can never have too much of it, IMO.

Polly - hope you are managing to spend money and meet deadlines.

Food shopping in a minute, then hoping to get out in the garden. Dh has gone to Paris today (I'm rather jealous).

Have a good day people,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, you have a different bear every time I look now.....

Annie, forgot to say how gorgeous H looks in that photo

Love Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Thank-You! All compliments gratefully received!

Emma - zzzzz... oops, I'm awake again   Only kidding. You guys put me to utter shame! But I HATE gardening! It's too dirty  

Hannah seems alright today thanks. After telling the nursery yesterday that she was poorly and not in the mood for much, they told me she'd been laughing and smiling all morning and playing happily  

Dr gave her some more antibiotics after saying to me "what are we going to do with your daughter". Cheeky bugger!  We're both hoping this is the last time!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Ah, now, if you look at your profile, Emma, you will see you have a "mood", which today is Springy. Annie also has a mood, and hers is Angelic, but the bear hasn't shown up yet. I have no mood according to my profile.

When you all got astrology signs, I didn't have one, and couldn't see how to have one, then one day, I suddenly had a place to put it in my profile.

It is still quite a mystery when or how you get these things......

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I dunno -  bubbles, star signs and now moods! I can't keep up!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - full marks for spotting the new bears! I was feeling springy this morning because I'd just come back from walking my springer.

I like the idea of you having no mood.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Aha! So you changed your own bear?!

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, !  How exciting you can change your bear, I want one!!!!!!  Funnily enough I've asked DF to get me some thyme from the garden centre on his way home tonight.

Ooops doorbell, gotta go.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Doorbell? - what you doing at home skiver  

Polly - Wow! I am more convinced than ever that Spain is going to be the one for you. How natural do you look with DGS! You look fabulous! As does DGS!

Emma - we all want a bear!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Are there photos?  Can I see?

Working from home Annie, ha ha. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - don't think I can oblige on the bear front. You'll just have to admire mine. 

I agree about Polly and DGS. I'm all fingers and thumbs holding babies.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - yeah, yeah. I know what "working from home" is all about. Lay-ins, GMTV and the odd push of a button     Oh - and even a session with DF maybe  

Just working on Hannah's invitation list. I'm over 100 and still more to go. I need to make a cut somewhere   Can't find a balloon modeller either   Can find clowns who do ballons but no one who just does balloons. I only want them to come and hand a few out to all the kids that are coming! 

The challenge continues!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire - I don't think i have your email address

Annie - wow, what plans!   You will need to do lots of posts so we can see when you get a bear - the rest of us are too far behind!

Love
Polly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sunday 9th September 2007 for sports and family day, please all put this in your diaries C x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie -   and    yet again at the preparations for Hannah's birthday (in a nice way). I don't even know 100 people (let alone 100 I'd invite to a birthday party). With only a month to go, it is fair to say that preparations for Will's birthday are rather understated in comparison. I'd never heard of a balloon modeller before your post.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, I'm loving watching your bear change moods!  

Love 
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- Emma. I know! The usual trials and tribulations of "annie world". I feel a bit   about it.

But.... I've had a tip off for a balloon modeller. I'm on the case this morning! 

How are you all today?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - just for you, I've changed again. It will be ages before I get bored with this game!

Annie - hope you get the balloon modeller. Will you be auditioning him/her with a variety of balloon based tasks? I can't wait to see the pictures (of which I'm sure there'll be many) of this event. 

Claire - are you back at your desk today? 

I'm going to go and make some chilli in a moment. Off to SIL's this afternoon.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry - need to have a rant! My Boss is off on secondment for 6 months and they've just announced her replacement. They've only gone and hired some d**khead man child that I have heard nothing but bad things about. I worked with his wife years ago and she's an utter *&£$("* aswell.

Rant over - thank god it's only for 6 months!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Forewarned is forearmed, Annie. Can you wangle a secondment too if he turns out to be unbearable?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma, it's that bad news that for a moment I even considered ttc#2 to get out of here  

Have a nice afternoon at SIL's. The weather looks amazing!

I'm going to see a friend who had a little boy 3 weeks ago. We're going to do some power pramming in the sunshine!

Started sending out the invites this morning. 

You are of course all invited to Hannah's celebrations. If anyone wants to make the trek to Wiltshire for the day


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

just popping on quickly to say hello. I'm in a confrence all day and then straight out for the black tie do in the evening.

Hope everyone is well. Speak to you tomorrow


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I can see you're still online. Have a lovely day.

M&T group this morning for me, then the plumber is coming round again.

Bcak later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Still no computer 

I have had a quick scan through the posts, I can't believe Emma and Polly met I suggested a meet up but no one was that keen -  have we changed our minds.
I want to meet you all.

Polly how is the tx progressing? If it all stars and I am noit online please please text me 

Callum now weighs 14lb 5oz and Ryan is 10lb 12oz. Both enjoying 2-3 meals a day 

Better dash as on brothers computer miss you all

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Donna - miss you too. Hope you are back with us soon.  
Did you sort out all the problems with your ex-employer and ex-landlord? How is dh's new job going? 
Sounds like the boys are doing well. We need photos as soon as you are back online.

I am more amenable to a meet-up now than before.

How is everyone else (apart from quiet)? Guess you're all bust at work.
Will is very grumpy today. He had a very exciting day and a late night yesterday at SIL's and we are all paying the price.  

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just poppin on quickly

Donna - good to hear from you. Glad they boys are doing well. I'm still up for meeting, but I'd need a saturday preferably now i'm back to work. I'm happy to travel your way. London only takes me an hour to get to. Don't think it'd be that hard for me to get near Emma, Polly & Claire either. I'll go wherever you want!

Emma - must be something in the air. Hannah's been a grumpy moo too!

got to go and get ready for tonight.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a good night Annie! 

DOND a bit dull today, I thought.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - yep, it was a bit of a dull DOND yesterday, I agree. 

How are you all today? My do went well last night. I had a good time. Didn't get home until midnight, so feeling rather sleepy this morning.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - glad the evening do went well. Hope you're not suffering too much.

Claire - what exciting plans do you have for the weekend? Are you nearly there now with the wedding arrangements?

Polly - hope you get all of your end of year stuff done OK and are able to have a nice rest at the weekend.

Donna, Deedee  

I banished dh to the spare room last night (he has a very irritating cough which is making him snore) and had the best night's sleep I've had for ages.  Nothing very exciting planned here today. Food shopping this morning, dunno about this afternoon. It is looking like dh may have the whole weekend off for the first time in ages.  

Ooh Annie (or anyone else), just remembered I need to pick your brains. What would make an acceptable gift to take to a 1st birthday party (a girl)? I've never been to their house so don't know what toys they have. There is an older brother (3ish) so they probably have lots of toys, so I think either a girly toy or a non-toy item? Does £10ish sound about right to spend. I don't know the mother very well at all, even less the children, but she has kindly invited us to a party next week.

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I would spend around the £10 mark Emma. And as for ideas...hmmmm. I usually hit the Early Learning Centre for a toy, a puzzle or some sort of craft items. Finger paints has been a winner in the past. Or I've bought cuddly toys in the past of the latest popular tv show. It was Bear In the Big Blue House on one occassion. Hannah's really into Fifi & The Flowertots at the minute and drags her doll everywhere. Or how about a little lunchbag or rucksack with a character on it, or some fairy dressing up things. I know she's only one, but Hannah wears a tiara! Toys R Us do loads of girlie things if you've got one near you.
A shape sorter perhaps or ..... hmmm. Now you've got me thinking. I've got no work on so I'll do some research for you.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - all good ideas, thank you. I feel really lazy at the thought of you researching this for me.  We do have a ToysRUs very nearby. I hate the place but might be willing to venture in on this occasion.
I'm starting to get worried that Will is a bit backwards or odd. I tried fingerpainting with him a few days ago and he screamed really loudly as if I was torturing him. I thought he was a bit young, maybe, but I keep hearing of children this sort of age doing painting. And he doesn't have any interest in TV programmes (except DOND ), let alone having favourite ones.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma -   there's nothing wrong with Master William. Maybe he's not into the creative things. I wish I could say I don't worry about things like that, but I do! All this comparrison business is not healthy, but we do it non the less. I went to a baby massage meeting today and the babies there are either crawling or nearly walking - hannah does neither. Not even close. They also have teeth. Hannah has 2!

I'll say the same to you as they say to me - he's fine! All perfectly normal


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, OF COURSE Hannah wears a tiara, we wouldn't expect anything less!!! Lol

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I was going to say something very similar, but was worried Annie might think we were laughing at her.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I am _terrible_ for eyeing up other children and comparing what they can and can't do. Dh is even worse - he doesn't see other children but likes regular updates on how Will is doing compared to similar aged ones - do they crawl faster or slower than Will (honest answer no idea, we haven't raced them), are they walking, what do they say etc. I really wouldn't worry about crawling. I was desperate for him to crawl before he did, but really wish he couldn't at times. You cannot begin to imagine the trouble they can get themselves into once they are on the move. They all do it all in their own good time. 
I imagine that Hannah spends a lot of time with other children and people in general, so gets lots of stimuli and entertainment from that (like 2nd children are usually much later moving than 1st ones because they're too busy watching older children do things). Will has less of that and has had to make his own entertainment to some extent, so perhaps had more time and inclination to explore his environment (but is totally lacking in social and painting skills ).

You really shouldn't feel competitive or anxious about the teeth. That is one thing you have next to no influence over.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

HELP!!! I fear that Hannah will be on a liquid diet for the rest of her life. She absolutely HATES solid food (well, if you call baby porridge solid!) Ive tried everything- pureed apple, baby rice, porridge, banana, sweet potato... you name it. When the spoon hits her mouth you would think Im putting rat poison into her, her face is a picture.
Shes 6 mths next week and i thought because i left it the full 6 mths as they recommend that she'd be guzzling it down.

Any tips greatly appreciated! Do I try her with a little at every feed or just once a day? Its been 2 weeks now since i started trying. I really dont want to use jars and am keen to make all my own baby food. I dont think that she would take to the jars any easier do you? MIL seems to think this is the case and i sense disapproval that I want to make my own  actually I sense disapproval of the way i do a lot of things....

Annie- Hannah's birthday sounds fantastic. You have brilliant ideas. Can we see a pic of her in her tiara?

We are off to buy a high chair today. Any reccommendations?

dd x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Deedee - lovely to hear from you. I got a Tripp Trapp highchair or Will and love it. It means he can sit properly at the table and it looks quite nice too (quite £ though).

I make almost all my own food and MIL was strongly disapproving too, but I just ignored her. Aside from any questions of which food is fresher, better etc, if Hannah doesn't like the food, jarred stuff is worse, in my opinion, because the stains seem much harder to remove from clothing etc.
Maybe she just isn't ready yet. perhaps wait a week and try again. What is her daily eating/drinking routine. Perhaps if you tell us what you are trying when we might be able to suggest a few alterations that could help. For example, do you give her milk before the food? If so, could be that she isn't hungry anymore. Just a thought.
Also babies find the sensation of a spoon inside their moths quite alien at first. You could try getting her to play with the spoon as if it were a toy, and praising her a lot when she shows an interest in it.

We can get to the bottom of this between us, I'm sure.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks Emma,

Hannah has 4 feeds a day now, around 8am, 12pm, 4pm and 8pm. At first I gave her some milk first so that she wasnt very hungry and therefore wouldnt get too frustrated. Then after talking to the HV I tried the spoonfeeding first as she said she might take to it more easily if she was hungry.

At first I tried just a little baby porridge mixed with formula and she seemd to take a few spoonfuls. I then tried apple puree to get her used to new tastes and she really didnt like it at all. She started gagging and made herself sick. The same happened with banana and sweet potato. Now whenever she even sees the spoon she turns her head away, Its as if she fears the spoon more than the food. Ive thought about giving her the spoon to play with so she can get used to chewing it and having it in her mouth. Should I keep preservering or should I maybe leave it a few days before I try again, I dont want to force her if she really doesnt want it but I know that it is something that she will have to get used to.
Help!

dd x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly & Emma -   to the pair of you! you cheeky mares! Yes, my daughter has a tiara, and a throne rather than a highchair and diamond encrusted nappies! I waited a long time for my Pink Princess, so indulge me  

Deedee - My friend had the exact same problem with her son. Try not to worry about it as babies who appear to hate it at first do catch on to it. Unfortunately it's another one of those irritating things you just have to ride out. I'll e-mail her this morning and find out exactly how she conquered it, but I seem to remember one of the tips was adding milk to the food to start with so it smells and tastes a bit familiar. I'll get back to you Deedee!

Morning Everyone Else! 

Right, I'm off to go and order Hannah a horse drawn carriage for transportation to nursery! Car seats just aren't good enough


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - hope they're special white horses. 
I'm not laughing at you, really (well, not much).  Boys don't really lend themselves to tiaras and such like.

Deedee - sounds like you're doing all the right things. Are you trying the food at all 4 feeds? I'd be inclined to try at just one (probably the 12 noon one), wait until she has had a few days of being OK at that one, then add another one into the equation (maybe at 5/6pm). 
Is she still sleeping through the night? If she is, she can't be hungry, so it might be worth leaving solids altogether for 2 or 3 days and then trying again. She may just not need or be ready for food yet.

Claire, Polly - hello! How were your weekends?

I had a nice weekend. Dh was home for all of it, although had to keep popping on the PC to do work bits and bobs. We got lots done in the garden, and had a bit of a sort out inside (i.e. threw all the stuff we don't like looking at in the attic). He is away now for a few days.

Off shopping this morning. Have a lovely day everyone,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thx for the advice girls, I think i'll leave it for a few days before trying again. She is still sleeping all night, just wakes for her dummy and never for a feed so maybe she just isnt ready yet.

She seems to enjoy her new toy spoon though, its getting chewed to bits!

dd x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning.

Emma - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend. Must have been nice to have DH home. Is he home for all of Easter? Have you any plans?

Deedee - Between Emma, your HV and your own gut instinct - you seem to be doing all the tips I had heard of! Let us know how you get on when you try again  

Nothing much to report here. I had a lovely afternoon yesterday. After I had finished work I headed to a lovely pub to meet Hannah, DH, our best friends and their children. We all had a nice lunch and then went for a walk to the local park in the sunshine. Hannah tried her first ice cream and loved it! 

We're all going to a Wildlife Park tomorrow afternoon. Hannah's first sight of real animals! She likes the lions in her book but don't know what she'll make of a real one!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - your yesterday afternoon sounds lovely. Is dh off all week? I can't wait to hear how Hannah gets on at the wildlife park. We've got 2 near to us here and I've been toying with the idea of taking Will; I wasn't sure if he'd get much out of it yet.

How is everyone else? Claire is very quiet.....

We've got a birthday party this afternoon, and SIL and her brood are coming for the day tomorrow. I don't know what dh will be doing at the weekend. In theory he's off, but that could change. My parents are coming next week for a few days, but the spare room needs painting before they get here. 

Have a good day everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Come back, come back, wherever you are........


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Never fear, I am here!

Sorry. I went to bed yesterdy afternoon with Hannah and we both slept for 2hrs. It was fantastic! Seems theres some more cold bugs going around again and I feel the rumblings of one starting.

Emma - DH was off Monday and is off again today, but is working all weekend   Easter is their busiest time so no one is allowed time off the entire holiday. I hate it every year! 
We're still on for the wildlife park later as far as I know. I shall let you know how we get on! Hopefully Hannah will like it.

Have a good day x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie. Hope your big sleep has done the trick in staving off the lurgy. Can't wait to hear all about the animals. 

Dh has just told me that he'll be working at least some of the weekend too. Can't be helped.

Our party yesterday was cancelled as the birthday girl was unwell. We ended up going out for lunch with MIL, SIL and children, which was nice. They're all coming over here today too. Will loves seeing his big cousins.  I managed to get undercoat on 2 of the walls last night after Will had gone to bed. 

Hope everyone else is OK. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

The trip to the wildlife park was a mix of success and stress! Hannah started off very excited and I wonder if it wore her out a bit! She then grumbled for quite a while until a jam sandwich was shoved in her hand - silence then resumed! The penguins were a hit as were the meerkats!!

Oopps, dinners ready. Be right back


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds good. Can't wait for the next installment....

I've had a lovely day with SIL and her 2 youngest offspring. Will just loves having them to visit.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just saying hi - horrible chest infection again 

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Aaarrrgghhhhh dilemma!!!!!

I have been thinking about changing my car as taking the wheels off the pram is starting to get a bit irritating and theres not a lot of room when me, hannah, a passenger, pram and bags of shopping are all on board but I JUST LOVE IT.
I am by no means a car snob and have always seen cars as simply a way of getting from A to B but I fell in love with it at first sight ( a cyber green beetle by the way!)

I have been thinking that it will be harder to manage when Hannah goes into the back in the forward facing seat so we have been looking around for more practical alternatives. I have just found out that someone has their eye on my car and is interested in buying it and want to know how much we want for it. Do I go with my (sentimental) heart or my (more practical) head? Help?? 

DD x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

think we crossed posts Polly. Poor you, send ing you lots of cyber hugs 

take care 
ddx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma, sorry I didn't get back last night. I started chatting to a friend online and before I knew it, it was bedtime! There wasn't much else to tell you though, I think Will would have a great time if you took him. Just rush round to all the exciting things first before he gets worn out! 
Hannah enjoys the company of other children aswell. Glad you had a nice afternoon with SIL.

Polly - You poor love. Sending you lots of Get Well Soon vibes. Try and relax as much as possible to fight it off good and proper. We need you fighting fit in a few weeks time for Espana!

Deedee - I feel your dilemma. Personally, I would have to go with practical. Only because I think hassle would bother me more than the love of the car! I do have a tendency to fall out of love with things that cause me work and delays 
Speaking from experience with the car seats that go in the back - it is the biggest pain in the **** to have to try and put a child in or out of a 3 door car. My friend has a Discovery and we often go out in her car. It's a 3 door and between the pair of us over the last year I think we've fallen out the door, banged our heads and contorted ourselves to get in and out so many times it was getting ridiculous. She gets her new 5 door car next week by the way 
I guess it depends how much it bothers _you_ If you love the beetle (lush car by the way) that much that you are prepared to put up with these issues, then you hang on to it. 
Quite handy if you have a buyer lined up if you do want to sell it though. Any idea what car you might like instead? I am not that offay with cars but I can tell you that Mazda's have HUGE boot space!

Not much to report from me except I am banging my head against a brick wall with Lady H. After a blissful 4 or 5 weeks of her sleeping til 6.30/7am - she has now started waking at 5am again . I have put towels up at the window to make it even darker than it already is in her room and that worked a treat for such a nice period of time. Grrrr - it's so frustrating and I can't help think it's because I'm doing something wrong and it's all my own doing. Praying it's "just a phase"

Right - best crack on


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - poor you. Are you taking anti-biotics? Hope you feel better soon. 

Deedee - I _love_ car talk. Is there a way round this? Does dh have a car too? Could you replace his car with a boring, sensible one, which you then use most of the time with Hannah, and have him use your Beetle in the week, still allowing you the chance to use it at weekends, admire it in the evenings etc.
On the other hand, its great that you have someone lined up to buy it. You could always get another one when Hannah is 11 and no longer needs a car seat.
I've got this ridiculously huge Audi, with a massive boot, and we still run out of space. I think baby clutter expands to fill the space available.

Annie - I'm sure it is just a phase. At the risk of tempting fate tonight, we seem to be just coming out of just such a phase here. Just a thought - could it be worth cutting back on her daytime naps to see if that makes a difference?

Going to go and buy more paint this morning.
Hope I get chance to apply some of it to walls later too.

Emma, xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice,

I think the head will win in the end. The air is blue sometimes when Im trying to dismantle the pram with Hannah screaming and its pouring with rain  but I have to think of what's going to make life easier. Still feel   at selling it though!

Going to tell interested buyer that yes, I am thinking of selling but it will be in next couple of months as we havent found anything else yet and if they are really keen we can do a deal then. 

DH is not interested in doing a swap. He has a Renault Megane and considers beetles as 'girly' cars especially green ones!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- Deedee. That brings back memories of my DH moaning when he had to drive my cars in the past. I had a Fiesta for a while and then the MG. As he's well over 6ft tall he did look funny on both of them.

Anyone doing anything fun this weekend? I've been in a foul mood all morning and I think I get like this every bank holiday. I'm always on my own as DH has to work and I'm beginning to really hate it. It was different when it was the two of us. I could amuse myself in various ways. DH's working hours has become a bone of contention since Hannah was born actually. It's really starting to get me down and could become a problem for us. If he doesn't change his job then I'll have a meltdown. I think this could cause a real problem with our marriage long term. I'm lonely and miserable and he needs to recognise that. But having said that - is it mean of me to ask him to leave a job he enjoys? To leave his comfort zone of the last 15 years for something new? I don't know what to do.

Sorry, I've put a dampner on the Easter festivities. At least I've got chocolate!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh Annie

I am sorry you are so   and   at DH's job. It can't be fun to be alone for four days when you know that lots of other people are ..... um...buying sofas and exploring DIY shops (seems to be favourite pastimes at Easter!). No seriously, I think that you are within your rights to at least have a discussion with him about how you feel, as you want to be a family together at times, and to have enough of that time together as H grows up. He also needs to be happy enough at work. It's a tough thing.  

Can you plan some fun stuff to do for yourself with or without H for part of the weekend? I'm sure you can, you are always up to something. It won't be the same as doing it with DH, but at least you are making the most of the time.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - wasn't dh looking for a new job anyway? I thougjht you said a while back that he was unhappy with it, and it wasn't going where he hoped? Has he not found anything that takes his fancy? Would a new job still involve anti-social hours? I think it would be better for you to discuss it with him, rather than have it all boiling up inside. there are a lot of bank holidays in the next month or so.....

If you get _very_ bored, you can come on here and chat to me.  I'm home alone on both days too, although dh is trying to get Sat and Sunday off.

Deedee - sounds like the sensible option, but I'd still work on dh if I were you.  Mine drives a girly car (but is unaware), but then he only uses it to get to the station carpark and home again. I miss driving that car so much. Are Renault Meganes the ones with the big bottoms? I like those, mind you I think they're quite girly too. 

Think I've just put the kiss of death on this lovely weather. I've unpacked my garden furniture (bought just after Xmas in the sales), put it out, and even oiled it to keep dh happy. 
I have a man (assume it is a man) from the water board coming to visit me this afternoon. How exciting!

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Feeling alot brighter this morning. The glorious sunshine is a big help. 

Well, things are looking alot better this weekend. DH has prmised to be home by 2pm on Sunday and is home on Monday, so I've only got to find something to do today and tomorrow really. I shall visit some Grandparents today and then some friends got in touch and asked to pop over this afternoon. Then I am going to tackle the ironing pile tonight - how exciting!

Think I can find plenty to do tomorrow. The shops are open after all  

Had a chat with DH and I think he's beginning to see how unhappy I am. We've going to start looking at possible career moves and jobs that are around and see what happens. I feel happier even with that! 

Thanks for you support girls. It's lovely to have people I can sound off too and rely on for lots of cuddles and all the right words. Thank-you  

Hmm, just got through my first bag of maltersers!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello people,

Annie - glad you found something to do today. I've been doing a bit of painting, but stopped when Will started complainig too much. Going to try and do some more when he naps. Other than that I'm just planning to potter around outside.

Polly - are you feeling any better?

Deedee - have you tried solids again (Hanah, I mean, not you).


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone

Happy easter hope you are all having a nice weekend.

I have internet but no computer it wont tern on! I think it was a dodgey extention lead that did it. Trying to get someone to look at it for me but have to ask friends of friends which is taking ages! And I can't get the hump when people are doing me a favour but I really want my computer and internet.

I am using my brothers laptop while he is home from uni.

Polly when are you starting treatment? sorry if I've missed it still trying to catch up on the posts.

Nothing interesting to report from me, boys doing really well not having much milk these days but having 3 meals a day   they wont stop eating.

hope you are all well and I miss you all loads.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna!

Glad you and the boys are well. How is the new house/flat?

I'm having a less than thrilling Easter Day. Will has been extra grumpy all morning (he's asleep now, thank goodness), crying pretty much non-stop. But I can't work out whats wrong with him. Perhaps it is teeth. I'm desprately trying to clean the house before my parents get here tomorrow and it is proving impossible. And this lovely sunny weather shows just how grubby and dusty everywhere is. Dh is at work, but has had the last day and a half off. I have managed to finish decorating the spare room though, and it looks rather good.

Anyway, enough of my moaning. Time for a quick cup of coffee before His Grumbliness awakes.

Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just popped on briefly to catch up with all the news, and .... nothing.   Hope everyone is OK.

Polly - have you off your illness yet?

Claire - how are the wedding plans. So close now!

Annie, Donna, Deedee - hope you and your little people are all well.

I've got my parents staying for a few days, but have sneaked on here whilst they take Will for a walk.   I got a morning shopping on my own this morning - fab! Trying to decide what one earth to do with them tomorrow. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello!

Seems like ages since I've been on here!  My pc at work took a turn for the worst and I ended up sitting at other people's machines while they were off, complete nightmare.  Anyway this afternoon, my new pc arrived.  It's a laptop and I already have neck ache!   Oh well, at least I have my internet access back!  Just need to fix my home pc and all will be well. 

Have I missed any news?  In a bit of a hurry and no time yet to read through all the latest posts.

Wedding plans - getting there.  Doesn't look like my table centrepieces will be in stock in time so looking for an alternative.  Got some wedding underwear from John Lewis, a very nice lady talked me through it all.  Just need to do a mock-up of the table (minus centrepieces ), go to final florists appointment and sort out DF's suit.  Can't believe it's just over 3 weeks to go and no suit.   Also nerves are kicking in!  It's confirmed, af will be here for the wedding, will be likely day 2, fan-bloody-tastic, not.

How's everyone else?

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

All is well here. Nothing much to report other than the same old things! Hannah either has another ear infection or teeth pain. Can't make out which at the moment but I can tell you that broken sleep has returned to our house yet again  
We had a good Easter Weekend in the end. Was kept busy with visiting friends and family. DH was home from lunchtime Sunday so we had some quality time with Daddy which was nice.
DH & I even made it out on the town Sunday night with our friends   
MIL & FIL upset me a bit at the weekend with their lack of wanting to spend time with their Grandaughter, but I'll save that for another day. 

Emma - Must be nice having your folks around to help you out and give you a bit of a break. 

Claire - Wow! can't believe the big day is nearly here! That's such a shame about the centrepieces. They sounded so perfect. I'm sure you'll find an alternative though.
You'll cope with AF on the day. It's a bit of bum timing, but not a complete disaster. At least it leaves you free to crack on with BMS! Oooh, we could be seeing a BFP announcement on here in the next few months!

Donna - Great to hear from you and that the boys are doing really well.

Polly - How are you doing? Any more news on the Spanish front?

Right - need to go and get something to wake me up a bit. I'm soooo sleepy!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, little bit of excitement. I've been doing some research into babies who suffer with recurring ear infections and apparentley cranio osteopathy can sometimes help. I knew it was good for colic, but I'd  not heard of it for this. 
So, I've tracked a few down and sent them e-mails to see if I can drag Lady H to see one.
I have to do something. It's driving me nuts


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm back on my brothers lap top - which I think is fabby the way.
Hopefully have my computer fixed in the next week then need to sort broadband again which I have been told takes 3 weeks so will hopefully be back with you all in a month.
I really miss you all. Been feeling really tired and down layely eneded up crying at the HV yesterday so really need you guys to talk to  

Hope you feel better soon polly  whats happening with your donner? sorry I am so out of the loop.

Deedee I think a knew car is definatly needed we have been thinking of getting a new one, will need a people carrier if we have more children although I'm not coping with the 2 I have so think that will be a way off for now.

Hello Claire how are the wedding plans going? I can't believe its so soon.

Hi Emma and Annie.

I think we should definatly organise a meet up soon, come on Annie you love to organise 

Love to all

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I'm happy to organise if everyone is up for it If we wait until after the Big Wedding we can hopefully see Mrs Claire and some piccies of the day!

Sorry you've been feeling a bit down. What's been getting to you? Is it the tiredness of running around after 2 babies?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire - big secret......NO ONE has s on their wedding night......   Mostly because they are too knackered, in my case, our best man had champers waiting in our room, and it was one glass too much for me...I got AWFUL indigestion, and poor DH had dinner on his own, while I went to bed early. So don't worry too much about af! Other than the faff of it, of course. Is day 2 a bad day?

I have now got my prescription for the drugs and picking that up tonight from my old clinic, and am expecting af this weekend, so start taking the pill (at my age, huh!) on day one. I need a bit more information as to when we have tfr, as she has prescribed 2 months of pill. I'll email later.

Annie, sorry about H's problems, maybe a homeopath? let us know about the cranio-thing.
Donna, miss you hun, sorry you are down. I'm sure you are coping really well, it just doesn't feel like it.
Emma, Deedee, Hi

Oooo meeting up....maybe I should just have another coffee with Emma, to get my courage up! 

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Polly it is the faff of it and the sheer panic of wearing an ivory dress!   Yes day 2 is always my worst day.

Annie, hope you have some joy with Hannah and the cranio thing.  What's happening with DH's job move?  My DF always has an excuse not to start searching, holiday, moving house, wedding, Christmas.  Reckon he'll run out of excuses mid May though! 

Emma, how's the veg plot going?  We have about a third of the garden dug over for ours now, and with the amount going in I reckon we could supply our local supermarket. 

Donna, big  hope all is ok with you, sorry you're feeling down.

Deedee, what did you decide re the car?  Sorry if you said, got a bit behind on posts over the last week.

Meeting - I need courage too and feel at a disadvantage as I don't know what everyone looks like (with the exception of Donna).  Anyone want to volunteer to send me a piccie?  

xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and one of Annie but so far away I couldn't see very well!

Am bored, horrible boring report to write.  Can't wait for hometime.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

I had af when we got married to well was ment to but I took the pill to stop it. We did attempt 's' well what our vertion of it was back then and I ened up hooked to the metal headboard by my hair which was all pinned up  didn't want to spoil my hair as we got married one day and had the reception the next so DH had to un hook me very carefully whilst trying not to wet himself.

Polly I am so excited tx is starting for you. why is it you have to take the pill? sorry I know you have probably explained already 

I am just feeling very exhausted, spent the day at my parents so I had some help. Boys have taken to getting up each day at around 4am! its just a nightmare so I am trying to change there routine a little in the hope they will want to start there day a bit later. Following the advice of the HV after crying on her shoulder yesterday.

Looks like my computer needs a new power supply so trtying to get one of thise if it isn't that it is more than likely the mother bored which is expensive so may as well get a new computer! Yea well I could if money grew on trees.

Good idea Annie to wait till after Claires big day for the meet up, meeting up in the summer would be nice too.

Not sure when I will be back on again, take care everyone

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91621.new#new


----------

